# Rieccomi qua con le mie "rogne"



## Massimo meridio (31 Agosto 2011)

Ciao a tutti. Vi ricordate di me no? Ho visto che dopo 109 pagine la mia discussione è stata chiusa, forse troppo lunga? Comunque non è cambiato nulla (è un po che non scrivo). Con l'amante mi vedo regolarmente ogni 2-3 giorni. Spesso con delle scuse sto via con lei anche 2-3 giorni (cosa che ho sempre fatto, però con compagni di sport). Ricorderete che la mia amante ha un marito il quale anche lui ultimamente si è fatto un amante. Dopo anni che veniva tradito, pure lui si è cercato un altra donna e l'ha trovata di ben 24 annni più giovane! Me ne ha parlato lei e questa nuova situazione di "traditrice tradita" le è nuova e secondo me l'ha un pò destabilizzata. Dice che ormai tra lei e suo marito è tutto finito e rovinato e senza possibilità di ritorno. L'altro giorno mi ha detto che per quanto riguarda la sua vita vede 2 possibilità: o con me o da sola. A dire il vero su questo "da sola" non credo molto. Se non ci fossi io scommetto che ce ne sarebbe un altro. Ma per chi non sarebbe così??? E' logico no? Io per primo lo farei. Mah...a volte mi fa incazzare per il suo comportamento poi se io ho un impegno di lavoro si fa 300 km per stare con me anche solo 4-5 ore. Di sicuro c'è una cosa: sono sempre più infognato.


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2011)

ciao Massimo!

......vedo che non è cambiato nulla...anzi le cose peggiorano!
in tutto ciò tua moglie??????????? non l'hai nominata per niente!
bò...io ho sempre avuto tanti dubbi su questa storia con la tua amante...e non te li ho mai nascosti.. e tu ti stai incasinando sempre di più.

ciao ciao


----------



## oceansize (31 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Massimo!
> 
> ......vedo che non è cambiato nulla...anzi le cose peggiorano!
> in tutto ciò tua moglie??????????? non l'hai nominata per niente!
> ...


è confortante vedere quanto serva il forum!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> è confortante vedere quanto serva il forum!!! :rotfl:



:sorriso:


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Agosto 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Vi ricordate di me no? Ho visto che dopo 109 pagine la mia discussione è stata chiusa, forse troppo lunga? Comunque non è cambiato nulla (è un po che non scrivo). Con l'amante mi vedo regolarmente ogni 2-3 giorni. Spesso con delle scuse sto via con lei anche 2-3 giorni (cosa che ho sempre fatto, però con compagni di sport). Ricorderete che la mia amante ha un marito il quale anche lui ultimamente si è fatto un amante. Dopo anni che veniva tradito, pure lui si è cercato un altra donna e l'ha trovata di ben 24 annni più giovane! Me ne ha parlato lei e questa nuova situazione di "traditrice tradita" le è nuova e secondo me l'ha un pò destabilizzata. Dice che ormai tra lei e suo marito è tutto finito e rovinato e senza possibilità di ritorno. L'altro giorno mi ha detto che per quanto riguarda la sua vita vede 2 possibilità: o con me o da sola. A dire il vero su questo "da sola" non credo molto. Se non ci fossi io scommetto che ce ne sarebbe un altro. Ma per chi non sarebbe così??? E' logico no? Io per primo lo farei. Mah...a volte mi fa incazzare per il suo comportamento poi se io ho un impegno di lavoro si fa 300 km per stare con me anche solo 4-5 ore. Di sicuro c'è una cosa: sono sempre più infognato.



Ciao Massimo 

La discussione l'hanno chiusa perchè il forum è stato rinnovato, non ci sono altre ragioni.
Come va ad amici? A parte la tua amante, che frequenti molto, ci sono altre persone che vedi?

Non racconti di come ti senti quando sei a casa, ma neanche di come ti senti quando sei con la tua amante... ti senti ancora geloso di lei?


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Vi ricordate di me no? Ho visto che dopo 109 pagine la mia discussione è stata chiusa, forse troppo lunga? Comunque non è cambiato nulla (è un po che non scrivo). Con l'amante mi vedo regolarmente ogni 2-3 giorni. Spesso con delle scuse sto via con lei anche 2-3 giorni (cosa che ho sempre fatto, però con compagni di sport). Ricorderete che la mia amante ha un marito il quale anche lui ultimamente si è fatto un amante. Dopo anni che veniva tradito, pure lui si è cercato un altra donna e l'ha trovata di ben 24 annni più giovane! Me ne ha parlato lei e questa nuova situazione di "traditrice tradita" le è nuova e secondo me l'ha un pò destabilizzata. Dice che ormai tra lei e suo marito è tutto finito e rovinato e senza possibilità di ritorno. L'altro giorno mi ha detto che per quanto riguarda la sua vita vede 2 possibilità: o con me o da sola. A dire il vero su questo "da sola" non credo molto. Se non ci fossi io scommetto che ce ne sarebbe un altro. Ma per chi non sarebbe così??? E' logico no? Io per primo lo farei. Mah...a volte mi fa incazzare per il suo comportamento poi se io ho un impegno di lavoro si fa 300 km per stare con me anche solo 4-5 ore. *Di sicuro c'è una cosa: sono sempre più infognato*.


Per me non ancora....

mo' che tu' moje se mette a pari come er marito della tua amante o te sbatte fori de casa, forse...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Se non ci fossi io scommetto che ce ne sarebbe un altro. Ma per chi non sarebbe così??? E' logico no? Io per primo lo farei.


Logico per nulla, è comodo, questo si.
Chi non farebbe così? Io, ma se anche dovessi farlo rimarrei fedele alla mia scelta...non vedo cosa dovrei farmene di un marito al pari di tua moglie se avessi la testa altrove, sarebbe solo un impiccio.

Sei sempre più infognato perché non vuoi cambiare nulla di te, sono sempre più convinta che a te stia bene così perché sai che se dovessi cambiare qualcosa (fare un qualcosa di concreto per il tuo futuro con l'amante) lei scapperebbe subito...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Vi ricordate di me no? Ho visto che dopo 109 pagine la mia discussione è stata chiusa, forse troppo lunga? Comunque non è cambiato nulla (è un po che non scrivo). Con l'amante mi vedo regolarmente ogni 2-3 giorni. Spesso con delle scuse sto via con lei anche 2-3 giorni (cosa che ho sempre fatto, però con compagni di sport). Ricorderete che la mia amante ha un marito il quale anche lui ultimamente si è fatto un amante. Dopo anni che veniva tradito, pure lui si è cercato un altra donna e l'ha trovata di ben 24 annni più giovane! Me ne ha parlato lei e questa nuova situazione di "traditrice tradita" le è nuova e secondo me l'ha un pò destabilizzata. Dice che ormai tra lei e suo marito è tutto finito e rovinato e senza possibilità di ritorno. L'altro giorno mi ha detto che per quanto riguarda la sua vita vede 2 possibilità: o con me o da sola. *A dire il vero su questo "da sola" non credo molto. Se non ci fossi io scommetto che ce ne sarebbe un altro. Ma per chi non sarebbe così??? E' logico no?* Io per primo lo farei. Mah...a volte mi fa incazzare per il suo comportamento poi se io ho un impegno di lavoro si fa 300 km per stare con me anche solo 4-5 ore. Di sicuro c'è una cosa: sono sempre più infognato.


Ciao Massimo,
sarai infognato, ma vedo che a luoghi comuni continui a cavartela bene.

Non riesci proprio ad accettare il fatto che lei si senta messa meglio di te, eh?  ^^

Ah, la coscienza....
Ah, il maschilismo...


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

Oddio, l'amante che se l'è presa perchè il marito pluri alce ha cercato altro da  una donna di 24 anni più giovane ( ed evidentmente più caruccia), mentre la colpa di tutto è lei. Massimo, a tu vuoi una donna così al tuo fianco? Na vecchiarda rompiballe che ha sempre ragione, pensaci su.


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Agosto 2011)

Ciao Massimo!
 Te ti fai sbatacchiare la fregola da una sguappola stagionata che ti arringa lo sguscio e ti flamba allo sfascio.
Che io già me l'immagino il discorso tipico degli amanti dell'orientiring:

Lei:"Vedi sgazzo certe fiate mi salta lo stambecco nell'uggioso, come mi sgrilletto adesso?"
Lui:"Tesoro mio adorato, sai quanto ti amo, e non vorrei mai vederti triste, ma proprio non capisco di cosa hai bisogno"
Lei:"Sgherro di bava, tu sgrani la trippa dei cani e non sazi le fregna garuppa?"
Lui:"Io ti regalo già ogni momento libero della mia vita, chiedimi la Luna ed io la coglierò in cielo per regalartela..."
Lei:"Puffo stoppino! Il gonzo di trita stampella già m'incrosta la morchia beffarda, sgonza il sego ciccione e scruscami!"
Lui:"Hai davvero ragione... Tuo marito è un farabutto e pensare che devi tornare a casa da lui anche stasera mi strazia il cuore."
Lei:"M'ha sgranato il baccelo la fuffia frollina che stozzi col mazzo, scoperchia la torcia e farcisci la grotta!"
Lui:"Tesoro mio adorato, come sei sensibile! Se potessi tornare indietro, ora la mia vita sarebbe con te..."
Lei:"Tocco di becco! Sfrega i fagioli e zittisci i tuoi denti! C'ho fregola e basta, sgrondami e pompa!"
Lui:"So che il tradimento di quell'indegno di tuo marito ti ha fatto male, se vuoi possiamo solo dormire abbracciati?"
Lei:"Cranio di nerchia! Suggi le fiappe mie poppe e sgasa la falla che sbava! Sveltiti o scorzo il garzone e il suo cane!"
Lui:"Stringimi forte, ho bisogno di te!"
Lei:"Taci marzocco e cala la mazza, altro non vali che a spurgo di vecchia!"
Lui:"Vorresti condividere tutta la tua vita con me? Mi sposeresti?"

Magari mi sbaglio.
Magari no.

Ciao!


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2011)

a _scoperchia la torcia e farcisci la grotta_ non ho potuto fare a meno di alzarmi ed applaudire


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Agosto 2011)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Grazie d'esistere Rabarbaro


----------



## Papero (31 Agosto 2011)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Genio!

Taci marzocco e cala la mazza, altro non vali che a spurgo di vecchia!


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

si fa presto a scriverlo (beh, più o meno:singleeye
provate a scandire le parole ...a parte il fatto che alla fine ci vorrebbe il gatto di tuby a pulire il monitor(la fuffia frollina poi è nefasta)
c'è roba per la maxillo facciale:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Agosto 2011)

Ciao Paperino mio


----------



## Massimo meridio (31 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro...tu mi turbi! Ma come cacchio fai a pensarle???
Comunque su molte cose molti di voi hanno ragione, su altre non so se sono in torto o se sono io tonto (il che è probabile). Come mi sento io chiedeva la donzella sopra: beh io mi sento sempre in movimento (e questo non mi dispisce). Mi sento innamorato della tipa ma nel contempo mi accorgo che una convivenza con lei mi spaventerebbe alquanto. Con lei sto benissimo ma se devo essere sincero...vivere con lei vorrebbe dire anche soffrire per me. Soffrire perchè mi toccherebbe di esserne geloso. Quando mi dice un qualcosa che mi provoca gelosia e glielo dico lei esordisce sempre con "quando fai così mi fai allontanare da te". Io ovviamente rispondo che quando è lei a farmi venire dei dubbi nopn fa altro che far allontanare me da lei. In casa: in casa con mia moglie mi sento una m...a. Ho la coscienza sporca e non vorrei essere così copme sono. Lei non merita nulla di tutto ciò. Io non mi merito una donna come lei. E non vorrei lasciarla senza farla soffrire. Ma forse non vorrei lasciarla e basta. Lo so...è un minestrone di vita la mia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Vi ricordate di me no? *Ho visto che dopo 109 pagine la mia discussione è stata chiusa, forse troppo lunga? *Comunque non è cambiato nulla (è un po che non scrivo). Con l'amante mi vedo regolarmente ogni 2-3 giorni. Spesso con delle scuse sto via con lei anche 2-3 giorni (cosa che ho sempre fatto, però con compagni di sport). Ricorderete che la mia amante ha un marito il quale anche lui ultimamente si è fatto un amante. Dopo anni che veniva tradito, pure lui si è cercato un altra donna e l'ha trovata di ben 24 annni più giovane! Me ne ha parlato lei e questa nuova situazione di "traditrice tradita" le è nuova e secondo me l'ha un pò destabilizzata. Dice che ormai tra lei e suo marito è tutto finito e rovinato e senza possibilità di ritorno. L'altro giorno mi ha detto che per quanto riguarda la sua vita vede 2 possibilità: o con me o da sola. A dire il vero su questo "da sola" non credo molto. Se non ci fossi io scommetto che ce ne sarebbe un altro. Ma per chi non sarebbe così??? E' logico no? Io per primo lo farei. Mah...a volte mi fa incazzare per il suo comportamento poi se io ho un impegno di lavoro si fa 300 km per stare con me anche solo 4-5 ore. Di sicuro c'è una cosa: sono sempre più infognato.


Dopo 60 giorni di inattività, le discussioni si chiudono in automatico ... è una delle tante novità.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Agosto 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Rabarbaro...tu mi turbi! Ma come cacchio fai a pensarle???
> Comunque su molte cose molti di voi hanno ragione, su altre non so se sono in torto o se sono io tonto (il che è probabile). Come mi sento io chiedeva la donzella sopra: beh io mi sento sempre in movimento (e questo non mi dispisce). Mi sento innamorato della tipa ma nel contempo mi accorgo che una convivenza con lei mi spaventerebbe alquanto. Con lei sto benissimo ma se devo essere sincero...vivere con lei vorrebbe dire anche soffrire per me. Soffrire perchè mi toccherebbe di esserne geloso. Quando mi dice un qualcosa che mi provoca gelosia e glielo dico lei esordisce sempre con "quando fai così mi fai allontanare da te". Io ovviamente rispondo che quando è lei a farmi venire dei dubbi nopn fa altro che far allontanare me da lei. In casa: in casa con mia moglie mi sento una m...a. Ho la coscienza sporca e non vorrei essere così copme sono. Lei non merita nulla di tutto ciò. Io non mi merito una donna come lei. E non vorrei lasciarla senza farla soffrire. Ma forse non vorrei lasciarla e basta. Lo so...è un minestrone di vita la mia.


lascia tua moglie dai
dalle la possibilità di rifarsi una vita vera


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> lascia tua moglie dai
> dalle la possibilità di rifarsi una vita vera


E tu lascia tuo marito, ma dalla a me!:carneval:
Poi cazzo Meridio ti presenta la sua amante e tu le dici...ma è CEEEEEEEEEEEEsssa!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Rabarbaro...tu mi turbi! Ma come cacchio fai a pensarle???
> Comunque su molte cose molti di voi hanno ragione, su altre non so se sono in torto o se sono io tonto (il che è probabile). Come mi sento io chiedeva la donzella sopra: beh io mi sento sempre in movimento (e questo non mi dispisce). Mi sento innamorato della tipa ma nel contempo mi accorgo che una convivenza con lei mi spaventerebbe alquanto. Con lei sto benissimo ma se devo essere sincero...vivere con lei vorrebbe dire anche soffrire per me. Soffrire perchè mi toccherebbe di esserne geloso. Quando mi dice un qualcosa che mi provoca gelosia e glielo dico lei esordisce sempre con "quando fai così mi fai allontanare da te". Io ovviamente rispondo che quando è lei a farmi venire dei dubbi nopn fa altro che far allontanare me da lei. In casa: in casa con mia moglie mi sento una m...a. Ho la coscienza sporca e non vorrei essere così copme sono. Lei non merita nulla di tutto ciò. Io non mi merito una donna come lei. E non vorrei lasciarla senza farla soffrire. Ma forse non vorrei lasciarla e basta. Lo so...è un minestrone di vita la mia.


Ho sempre in mente la scena di Sharon Stone col torero al ristorante, che a un certo punto lo molla come un salame e monta in macchina col torero più figo. L'altro le corre dietro, si prende pure un paio di sberle, e le grida: "Puttana", e Sharon, bella come non mai: "L'hai sempre saputo, di che ti lamenti ?"


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu lascia tuo marito, ma dalla a me!:carneval:
> Poi cazzo Meridio ti presenta la sua amante e tu le dici...ma è CEEEEEEEEEEEEsssa!:carneval::carneval::carneval:



Una cessa pazzesca!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho sempre in mente la scena di Sharon Stone col torero al ristorante, che a un certo punto lo molla come un salame e monta in macchina col torero più figo. L'altro le corre dietro, si prende pure un paio di sberle, e le grida: "Puttana", e Sharon, bella come non mai: "L'hai sempre saputo, di che ti lamenti ?"


ma che film è???


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma che film è???


E' il remake di Sangue e Arena. Quello con Rita Hayworth. 

Il remake ovviamente non si può guardare, se si escludono un paio d'inquadrature a quell'opera d'arte che risponde al nome di CuloDiSharonStone


----------



## potrei essere il papero (31 Agosto 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Una cessa pazzesca!!!!


Ciao tesoro bentornata tra i comuni mortali!! Lascia perdere il Conte per favore sennò mi sdegno 

bacissimi!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Agosto 2011)

potrei essere il papero ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro bentornata tra i comuni mortali!! Lascia perdere il Conte per favore sennò mi sdegno
> 
> bacissimi!



in che senso potresti essere il papero??? lo sei o non lo sei???


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> in che senso potresti essere il papero??? lo sei o non lo sei???


C'è un papero di troppo qui! :condom:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

potrei essere il papero ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro bentornata tra i comuni mortali!! Lascia perdere il Conte per favore sennò mi sdegno
> 
> bacissimi!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH....


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Vi ricordate di me no? Ho visto che dopo 109 pagine la mia discussione è stata chiusa, forse troppo lunga? Comunque non è cambiato nulla (è un po che non scrivo). Con l'amante mi vedo regolarmente ogni 2-3 giorni. Spesso con delle scuse sto via con lei anche 2-3 giorni (cosa che ho sempre fatto, però con compagni di sport). Ricorderete che la mia amante ha un marito il quale anche lui ultimamente si è fatto un amante. Dopo anni che veniva tradito, pure lui si è cercato un altra donna e l'ha trovata di ben 24 annni più giovane! Me ne ha parlato lei e questa nuova situazione di "traditrice tradita" le è nuova e secondo me l'ha un pò destabilizzata. Dice che ormai tra lei e suo marito è tutto finito e rovinato e senza possibilità di ritorno. L'altro giorno mi ha detto che per quanto riguarda la sua vita vede 2 possibilità: o con me o da sola. A dire il vero su questo "da sola" non credo molto. Se non ci fossi io scommetto che ce ne sarebbe un altro. Ma per chi non sarebbe così??? E' logico no? Io per primo lo farei. Mah...a volte mi fa incazzare per il suo comportamento poi se io ho un impegno di lavoro si fa 300 km per stare con me anche solo 4-5 ore. Di sicuro c'è una cosa: sono sempre più infognato.


ma praticamente hai due mogli.!!!!!!!ma fatti un'amante che sappia fare l'amante


----------



## Massimo meridio (1 Settembre 2011)

Hai colto nel segno. Ormai praticamente ho 2 mogli, 2 vite, 2 rogne. Per fortuna ho dentro tante di quelle energie che  spaccherei il mondo altrimenti ci sarebbe da scoppiare. Anche perchè c'è il lavoro e tutto il resto. E per fortuna non do a bado ad almeno altre 2 che mi fanno il filo. Non è per fare lo sborrone ma davvero se volessi di occasioni ne avrei a iosa ma ben mi guardo dall'aumentare i casini che già ho. Però non si può continuare così per sempre...per il rispetto di entrambe. So di essermi infilato in un tunnel dal quale non riesco più ormai a girarmi e devo solo andare avanti fino all'uscita dall'altra parte. Ma cosa troverò dopo esserne uscito mi spaventa.


----------



## Massimo meridio (1 Settembre 2011)

Ehi...mi è sparito l'avatar! Devo rifarlo!


----------



## Papero (1 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Hai colto nel segno. Ormai praticamente ho 2 mogli, 2 vite, 2 rogne. Per fortuna ho dentro tante di quelle energie che  spaccherei il mondo altrimenti ci sarebbe da scoppiare. Anche perchè c'è il lavoro e tutto il resto. E per fortuna non do a bado ad almeno altre 2 che mi fanno il filo. Non è per fare lo sborrone ma davvero se volessi di occasioni ne avrei a iosa ma ben mi guardo dall'aumentare i casini che già ho. Però non si può continuare così per sempre...per il rispetto di entrambe. So di essermi infilato in un tunnel dal quale non riesco più ormai a girarmi e devo solo andare avanti fino all'uscita dall'altra parte. Ma cosa troverò dopo esserne uscito mi spaventa.


Inizia a levarti di culo l'amante e poi fai sgamare anche tua moglie e vedrai come ti sentirai riavere


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Inizia a levarti di culo l'amante e poi fai sgamare anche tua moglie e vedrai come ti sentirai riavere


Chiaro deciso e conciso!:up::up:


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Inizia a levarti di culo l'amante e poi fai sgamare anche tua moglie e vedrai come ti sentirai riavere


 Diretto e incisivo! Quoto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Hai colto nel segno. Ormai praticamente ho 2 mogli, 2 vite, 2 rogne. Per fortuna ho dentro tante di quelle energie che  spaccherei il mondo altrimenti ci sarebbe da scoppiare. Anche perchè c'è il lavoro e tutto il resto. E per fortuna non do a bado ad almeno altre 2 che mi fanno il filo. Non è per fare lo sborrone ma davvero se volessi di occasioni ne avrei a iosa ma ben mi guardo dall'aumentare i casini che già ho. Però non si può continuare così per sempre...per il rispetto di entrambe. So di essermi infilato in un tunnel dal quale non riesco più ormai a girarmi e devo solo andare avanti fino all'uscita dall'altra parte. Ma cosa troverò dopo esserne uscito mi spaventa.


ricordati di Parolisi


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

*qualcuno*

mi puo spiegare perchè Massimo e la sua amante ancora non stanno assieme?


----------



## Tubarao (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> mi puo spiegare perchè Massimo e la sua amante ancora non stanno assieme?


Perchè lei non porta la sveglia al collo, semplice no ?


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè lei non porta la sveglia al collo, semplice no ?


tu sei quello dell animaletto che mi leccava il monitor?

no, non è seplice.
non ho capito ancora il perchè.


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> *tu sei quello dell animaletto che mi leccava il monitor?
> *
> no, non è seplice.
> non ho capito ancora il perchè.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: si è lui.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> tu sei quello dell animaletto che mi leccava il monitor?
> 
> no, non è seplice.
> non ho capito ancora il perchè.


Yep ero io.

Effettivamente non avendo letto la storia completa di Massimo non è semplice.

E come faccio a riassumertela in due parole ? 

E' la storia del bravo, e sempliciotto (eufemisimi) ragazzo che si innamora della Femme Fatal paracula (nessun eufemismo) che lo spremerà come un'arancia sullo spremi agrumi e che lo cambierà quando si sarà stufata. Che bisogno ha di _mettersi_ con lui ? Lo possiede già.

Ovviamento io faccio il tifo per lei.


----------



## oceansize (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> tu sei quello dell animaletto che mi leccava il monitor?
> 
> no, non è seplice.
> non ho capito ancora il perchè.


mmm vediamo, a grandi linee:
1)è più eccitante vedersi di tanto in tanto che vivere insieme, ci sarebbero le rogne di un rapporto normale e questo lo spaventa*
2)lei è più grande di lui quindi tra un po' si potrebbe stufare e questo lo spaventa*
3)lei tradisce il marito e forse ha anche altri amanti, quindi non si fida e sa che non gli sarebbe fedele, e questo lo spaventa*
4)dovrebbe lasciare la moglie e questo lo spaventa*
5)l'amante non gliel'ha chiesto.
continuo?

*in una parola, senzapalle


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> mmm vediamo, a grandi linee:
> 1)è più eccitante vedersi di tanto in tanto che vivere insieme, ci sarebbero le rogne di un rapporto normale e questo lo spaventa*
> 2)lei è più grande di lui quindi tra un po' si potrebbe stufare e questo lo spaventa*
> 3)lei tradisce il marito e forse ha anche altri amanti, quindi non si fida e sa che non gli sarebbe fedele, e questo lo spaventa*
> ...


Capito tutto.
E perchè viene qui a frigna'?

ps
Bella la citazione del Postino, visto ieri sera straordinariamente in prima serata!


----------



## oceansize (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Capito tutto.
> E perchè viene qui a frigna'?


aveva aperto un 3d perché aveva paura che l'amante lo tradisse e voleva credo pareri in merito. 
ma non è servito a niente :rotfl:
evidentemente per lui il sale della vita è questo , che ne so:blank:



Eleanor ha detto:


> ps
> Bella la citazione del Postino, visto ieri sera straordinariamente in prima serata!


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Inizia a levarti di culo l'amante e poi fai sgamare anche tua moglie e vedrai come ti sentirai riavere


per me idem...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma praticamente hai due mogli.!!!!!!!ma fatti un'amante che sappia fare l'amante


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ma è il nostro meridio...che non è tanto bravo a fare l'amante...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...ci vuole un po' di training Lothariano no?


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Capito tutto.
> E perchè viene qui a frigna'?
> 
> a me nn sembra che frigni....
> ...


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Eleanor ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Capito tutto.
> ...


----------



## oceansize (1 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non è proprio cosi...non conosci la storia dall'inizio....


L'incipit del primo 3d è molto interessante :rotfl:
io non faccio la morale a nessuno, mi dà solo fastidio che ci si senta così confusi e insicuri con un'amante e si ignori completamente la persona che sta a casa. 
Se avesse i coglioni, dato che è così perso dell'amante, lascerebbe la moglie libera e si prenderebbe tutti i rischi del caso. 
Mi dispiace ma pietà non ne provo. 
Oltre al fatto che si sono sprecate pagine e pagine e lui ancora è qui che frigna...
Poi è il mio modo di sentire e la mia scala di valori, capisco che ci può essere una diversa chiave di lettura.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Settembre 2011)

Il post che segue è fatto dal mio punto di vista, quello dell'uomo, è ovvio che funziona anche dall'altro, cioè quello della donna.......

Ci sono donne che è come se avessero tatuata sotto all'ombelico la scritta "Sala Giochi" e un freccia che punta verso il basso. 

Fanatstico direbbero in molti. E invece no. Arriva il pirletto di turno che invece di Insert Coin e mettersi a giocare per la felicità di tutti e due, pretende di smontare il giochetto per vedere cosa c'è dentro, con il risultato che la sala giochi alla fine si stufa pure e chiude. Ma che cacchio te ne frega ? Gioca e non rompere le palle a te, alla sala giochi e al prossimo. La vera arma di distruzione di massa è l'aaaMMore, che è cosa ben diversa dall'Amore.


----------



## Sole (1 Settembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> L'incipit del primo 3d è molto interessante :rotfl:
> io non faccio la morale a nessuno, *mi dà solo fastidio che ci si senta così confusi e insicuri con un'amante e si ignori completamente la persona che sta a casa. *Se avesse i coglioni, dato che è così perso dell'amante, lascerebbe la moglie libera e si prenderebbe tutti i rischi del caso.


Anch'io provo le stesse sensazioni quando leggo di questa storia.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il post che segue è fatto dal mio punto di vista, quello dell'uomo *SINGLE*, è ovvio che funziona anche dall'altro, cioè quello della donna.......
> 
> Ci sono donne che è come se avessero tatuata sotto all'ombelico la scritta "Sala Giochi" e un freccia che punta verso il basso.
> 
> Fanatstico direbbero in molti. E invece no. Arriva il pirletto di turno che invece di Insert Coin e mettersi a giocare per la felicità di tutti e due, pretende di smontare il giochetto per vedere cosa c'è dentro, con il risultato che la sala giochi alla fine si stufa pure e chiude. Ma che cacchio te ne frega ? Gioca e non rompere le palle a te, alla sala giochi e al prossimo. La vera arma di distruzione di massa è l'aaaMMore, che è cosa ben diversa dall'Amore.


Con l'aggiunta saresti OK...

senza, saresti KO!...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La vera arma di distruzione di massa è l'aaaMMore, che è cosa ben diversa dall'Amore.


La tragedia è che difficilmente
chi è preso dal primo
riesca a distinguerlo dal secondo.


porcaputtanaevatroiavaccamaledettoquelgiorno!


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il post che segue è fatto dal mio punto di vista, quello dell'uomo, è ovvio che funziona anche dall'altro, cioè quello della donna.......
> 
> Ci sono donne che è come se avessero tatuata sotto all'ombelico la scritta "Sala Giochi" e un freccia che punta verso il basso.
> 
> Fanatstico direbbero in molti. E invece no. Arriva il pirletto di turno che invece di Insert Coin e mettersi a giocare per la felicità di tutti e due, pretende di smontare il giochetto per vedere cosa c'è dentro, con il risultato che la sala giochi alla fine si stufa pure e chiude. Ma che cacchio te ne frega ? Gioca e non rompere le palle a te, alla sala giochi e al prossimo. La vera arma di distruzione di massa è l'aaaMMore, che è cosa ben diversa dall'Amore.


io la vedo uguale ..... voglio solo giocare nella mia sala giochi ma nn mi interessa come funziona ......
e si dovrebbe fare cosi x nn entrare nella monotonia di di una storia che poi si ti consuma....


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io la vedo uguale ..... voglio solo giocare nella mia sala giochi ma nn mi interessa come funziona ......
> e si dovrebbe fare cosi x nn entrare nella monotonia di di una storia che poi si ti consuma....


scusate
ma ogni tanto sento di dover puntualizzare
che stiamo parlando di una donna sposata
alla quale sono venuti pruriti
di fronte alla promessa di 4 ore di capriole.


scusa lunapiena
non si tratta di moralismo
ma non è che per una scopata adesso, bisogna stare li a farsi mille domande sul come ci si senta..
un conto se si vuole parlare dei risvolti
ma se vogliamo rimanere sulla falsa riga della sala giochi..
insomma, come vuoi che ci si senta?
al massimo dopo 4 ore ti faranno un po male le articolazioni.

punto.


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> scusate
> ma ogni tanto sento di dover puntualizzare
> che stiamo parlando di una donna sposata
> alla quale sono venuti pruriti
> ...


Quoto!


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> scusate
> ma ogni tanto sento di dover puntualizzare
> che stiamo parlando di una donna sposata
> alla quale sono venuti pruriti
> ...


senti dai la storia della sala giochi è la realta ......
e fino a qualche tempo fa anche io ero disposta a dare sempre dei buoni consigli ...
ma questo ha gia una moglie che penso le abbia rotto le palle si è fatto un'amante e pure questa ora lo scassa ma vaffanculo .....
gioca e basta noooo


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> senti dai la storia della sala giochi è la realta ......
> e fino a qualche tempo fa anche io ero disposta a dare sempre dei buoni consigli ...
> ma questo ha gia una moglie che penso le abbia rotto le palle si è fatto un'amante e pure questa ora lo scassa ma vaffanculo .....
> gioca e basta noooo


Visto che tu sai dosare a modo i buoni consigli.

Cosa diresti ad una giovane donna
sposata, tranquilla ed annoiata
che vuole incontrare un uomo
forzatamente costretto all'astinenza ( deh, sarà mica un maniaco condannato eh?)
che le ha promesso 4 ore di stantuffamento
che non vuole lasciare il marito
ma quasi quasi
fammi vedere se poi ste 4 ore 
mmmm ... 

???


ps.
sto solo scherzando
ma qualora accadesse il fattaccio
cerca di avere sempre una via di fuga


----------



## Tubarao (1 Settembre 2011)

Per me dovreste passare direttamente alla_ seconda _comunque.

State riempiendo di così tante aspettative la _prima_ che correte il serio rischio di vedere annullata la partita per impraticabilità di campo


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Visto che tu sai dosare a modo i buoni consigli.
> 
> Cosa diresti ad una giovane donna
> sposata, tranquilla ed annoiata
> ...


si vabbe.....in ogni caso le direi di provare 
e in ogni caso la stessa donna nn ha chiesto consiglio su questo


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

*pcbawx*



lunapiena ha detto:


> si vabbe.....in ogni caso le direi di provare
> e in ogni caso la stessa donna nn ha chiesto consiglio su questo


ahsi
anche le coppiette nella pineta
chiedevano consiglio su come farlo in tenda

poco prima di incontrare pacciani.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> ahsi
> anche le coppiette nella pineta
> chiedevano consiglio su come farlo in tenda
> 
> poco prima di incontrare pacciani.


mapperfavoreeeeeeeee..........


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> ahsi
> anche le coppiette nella pineta
> chiedevano consiglio su come farlo in tenda
> 
> poco prima di incontrare pacciani.


mi sa che leggete troppi libri!


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> scusate
> ma ogni tanto sento di dover puntualizzare
> che stiamo parlando di una donna sposata
> alla quale sono venuti pruriti
> ...


Sto iniziando a pensare che ci voglia tutti la per incitare il torero..:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il post che segue è fatto dal mio punto di vista, quello dell'uomo, è ovvio che funziona anche dall'altro, cioè quello della donna.......
> 
> Ci sono donne che è come se avessero tatuata sotto all'ombelico la scritta "Sala Giochi" e un freccia che punta verso il basso.
> 
> Fanatstico direbbero in molti. E invece no. Arriva il pirletto di turno che invece di Insert Coin e mettersi a giocare per la felicità di tutti e due, pretende di smontare il giochetto per vedere cosa c'è dentro, con il risultato che la sala giochi alla fine si stufa pure e chiude. Ma che cacchio te ne frega ? Gioca e non rompere le palle a te, alla sala giochi e al prossimo. La vera arma di distruzione di massa è l'aaaMMore, che è cosa ben diversa dall'Amore.


Grande Tuba: lascia perdere la distinzione single o sposato, non è questo il punto nodale.
Benissimo sul rosso.


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Settembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> aveva aperto un 3d perché aveva paura che l'amante lo tradisse e voleva credo pareri in merito.
> ma non è servito a niente :rotfl:
> *evidentemente per lui il sale della vita è questo* , che ne so:blank:
> 
> ...


Sbagli. Non hai neanche idea di cos'è per me il sale della vita. Se te lo dico ti stupiresti e non lo faccio qui perchè altrimenti qualcuno potrebbe sgamarmi.


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Capito tutto.
> *E perchè viene qui a frigna'?*
> ps
> Bella la citazione del Postino, visto ieri sera straordinariamente in prima serata!


Mai frignato nella vita real pensa se lo faccio da una tastiera. Cerco solo di capire dove non riesco a vedere con i miei occhi. E dopo oltre 100 pagine di discussione qualcosa di buono ne ho certamente ricavato.


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu lascia tuo marito, ma dalla a me!:carneval:
> Poi cazzo Meridio ti presenta la sua amante e tu le dici...ma è CEEEEEEEEEEEEsssa!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Cessa? Scommetto che se ta mettessi davanti agli occhi faresti il filo di bava fino a terra. Daaaaaiiiiiiii.......


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ue vicentin magnagatti...hai ragione però: non sono tanto bravo a fare l'amante perchè ho rotto un tabù che da quel che capisco nessuno qui ha mai rotto: mi sono innamorato dell'amante. Conte: tu non sei geloso delle amanti perciò potresti presentarmene una tua chessò...un indirizzo di fb, un indirizzo mail...magari mi distrae da quella che ho e finalmente me ne distacco quel tanto che mi serve.


ahahahah ma non te ne basta una!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ahahahah ma non te ne basta una!?!?!?!?!?


No. Infatti sto pensando che prossimamente potrei.....


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> No. Infatti sto pensando che prossimamente potrei.....





ma poi se vieni qui a lamentarti ti posso cazziare?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Settembre 2011)

Certo che puoi. Di norma me lo merito. Ma comesi fa a mettere un avatar qui dentro?


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Certo che puoi. Di norma me lo merito. Ma comesi fa a mettere un avatar qui dentro?


devi cliccare si "impostazioni" e poi trovi la voce "modifica avatar"


----------



## lothar57 (2 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ma è il nostro meridio...che non è tanto bravo a fare l'amante...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...ci vuole un po' di training Lothariano no?


Vedi amico,ho letto velocemente pero',mi pare che nessuno abbia focalizzato una cosa;prima erano amanti,ora che il marito si e'fatto l'amica,24 anni in meno..chissa'perche'lo sento simpatico.....la cosa diventa ufficiale.
Se l'amante di Massimo,ad esempio,vuole telefonargli,lo fara'anche se c'e'il marito in casa,se lei addirittura sa'l'eta'dell'amica del marito....vuol dire che sono separati in casa.
In pratica Massimo e donna anziana,sono fidanzati....c'e'giusto l'inconveniente di sua moglie,che secondo me,avra'3 amanti minimo.....come sarebbe giusto li avesse mia moglie,se sapesse che la mia amica ha 68anni....perche'se non erro la differenza era quella..
Quindi Conte e'poi soggettivo,io potendo la prendo di 25in meno,lui di 25 in piu'...una seconda mamma o nonna


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Settembre 2011)

Ricordo i parametri:
io ho 43 anni. La mia amante ne ha 51. Mia moglie ha 40 anni. Il marito della mia amante ne ha 57. Quest'ultimo si è fatto ora un amante che ne ha 35.

Alè...messo l'avatar.


----------



## Eleanor (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ricordo i parametri:
> io ho 43 anni. La mia amante ne ha 51. Mia moglie ha 40 anni. Il marito della mia amante ne ha 57. Quest'ultimo si è fatto ora un amante che ne ha 35.
> 
> Alè...messo l'avatar.


Su che ruota li devo giocare? Venezia va bene?


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Settembre 2011)

Aggiungo:All'amante di 51 vedi l'età solo guardandola in viso perchè il corpo glielo possono invidiare molte 20 e 30enni. Giuro.


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ricordo i parametri:
> io ho 43 anni. La mia amante ne ha 51. Mia moglie ha 40 anni. Il marito della mia amante ne ha 57. Quest'ultimo si è fatto ora un amante che ne ha 35.
> 
> *Alè...messo l'avatar*.


Avatar a caso è?...
cmq se sei come lui io pure voglio essere la tua amante! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

....vabbè scusate la cazzata ma oggi è una giornata un po cosi....


----------



## Eleanor (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Aggiungo:All'amante di 51 vedi l'età solo guardandola in viso perchè il corpo glielo possono invidiare molte 20 e 30enni. Giuro.


perfetto a sto giro è un super enalotto.


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Avatar a caso è?...
> cmq se sei come lui io pure voglio essere la tua amante! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ....vabbè scusate la cazzata ma oggi è una giornata un po cosi....


Non mi crederai ma il nick e l'avatar li ho scelti perchè....................


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Non mi crederai ma il nick e l'avatar li ho scelti perchè....................



:foto: vabbè dov'è che stai? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ps. scherzo ovviamente è! e poi io non posso competere col fisico della tua amante


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :foto: vabbè dov'è che stai? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ps. scherzo ovviamente è! e poi io non posso competere col fisico della tua amante


Nel nord-est.....ma siccome scherzavi...


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Nel nord-est.....ma siccome scherzavi...


nord-est....un po lontanuccio.....ma siccome scherzavo....


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Settembre 2011)

Lontanuccio? Ma va. Che sarà mai. E poi...tanto si fa per dire...


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Lontanuccio? Ma va. Che sarà mai. E poi...tanto si fa per dire...


da Roma al "nord-est"...non mi pare proprio dietro l'angolo..... 

ps.fortuna che mi stai facendo fare due risate stamattina va!


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> da Roma al "nord-est"...non mi pare proprio dietro l'angolo.....
> 
> ps.fortuna che mi stai facendo fare due risate stamattina va!


E fortuna che mi stai facendo passare il tempo sul lavoro. Ebbene si, sto lavorando. Ma siccome anche se cazzeggio sul forum i soldini li prendo lo stesso...che sia. Fortuna perchè? Giornata storta?


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> E fortuna che mi stai facendo passare il tempo sul lavoro. Ebbene si, sto lavorando. Ma siccome anche se cazzeggio sul forum i soldini li prendo lo stesso...che sia. Fortuna perchè? Giornata storta?


in realtà sto lavorando pure io.....ma oggi è ancora tranquillo sicuramente ci sarà il panico la prossima settimana! 
visto stamattina tu fai sorridere me e io faccio passare il tempo a te....
...giornata no..ma nulla di grave...passerà!


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Settembre 2011)

Sai come devi fartela passare Simy? Quando esci dal lavoro prendi il tuo amante, stendilo da qualche parte e...come disse Massimo decimo meridio comandante delle legioni di nord est *"AL MIO VIA SCATENATE L'INFERNO!"*


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Sai come devi fartela passare Simy? Quando esci dal lavoro prendi il tuo amante, stendilo da qualche parte e...come disse Massimo decimo meridio comandante delle legioni di nord est *"AL MIO VIA SCATENATE L'INFERNO!"*


ahahahah! ottima soluzione!

......adoro quel film.....


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Settembre 2011)

Pure io.
[video=youtube;dNR5HVvTsn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNR5HVvTsn0[/video]


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Pure io.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNR5HVvTsn0&feature=related


sorry ma non posso vedere i video dall'ufficio! lo guarderà stasera da casa.....

cmq il film lo so praticamente a memoria...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Avatar a caso è?...
> cmq se sei come lui io pure voglio essere la tua amante! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ....vabbè scusate la cazzata ma oggi è una giornata un po cosi....


Posso quotarti? Soprattutto se ha la voce del doppiatore!!:lipstick:


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso quotarti? Soprattutto se ha la voce del doppiatore!!:lipstick:


si si! ma sono arrivata prima io è!!!!


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

Ma vi pare che se era così non metteva la sua di foto?


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso quotarti? Soprattutto se ha la voce del doppiatore!!:lipstick:


che poi luca ward non è niente male


----------



## Sterminator (2 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi luca ward non è nientre maleView attachment 4108


ihhhhh quello di Cento Latrine....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> View attachment 4107
> 
> Ma vi pare che se era così non metteva la sua di foto?


Andy stiamo scherzando! Massimo meridio era già utente nel vecchio forum..stavamo solo cazzeggiando un po!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi luca ward non è niente maleView attachment 4108


Niente male?!!!!!!!! Io LO ADORO!!!!!!


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Andy stiamo scherzando! Massimo meridio era già utente nel vecchio forum..stavamo solo cazzeggiando un po!



Lo so lo so che si scherza, volevo scrivere qualcosa...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Andy stiamo scherzando! Massimo meridio era già utente nel vecchio forum..stavamo solo cazzeggiando un po!


Non era chiaro che stavamo scherzando?

O meglio, io stavo scherzando, non so tu


----------



## Sterminator (2 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Niente male?!!!!!!!! Io LO ADORO!!!!!!


Anch'io....

ha una naturalezza e miliardi di varianti emozionali nel recitare che me pare la macchinetta automatica del pedaggio al casello autostradale...

leggasi, recita con una scopa in culo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non era chiaro che stavamo scherzando?
> 
> O meglio, io stavo scherzando, non so tu


magari per Andy che è appena arrivato e ancora non ci conosce non era chiaro.....

..........stavo scherzando pure io!!!!!!


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

Scherzavo anche io, era chiaro no?


... no? Mi sa che mi tocca davvero lo psicologo...


----------



## Sterminator (2 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> magari per Andy che è appena arrivato e ancora non ci conosce non era chiaro.....
> 
> ..........stavo scherzando pure io!!!!!!


se se, come no...:mrgreen:

excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anch'io....
> 
> ha una naturalezza e miliardi di varianti emozionali nel recitare che me pare la macchinetta automatica del pedaggio al casello autostradale...
> 
> ...


non discuto ma con una voce così virile francamente ....smuove anche quel mezzo ormone sulla via della menopausa della sottoscritta:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo so lo so che si scherza, volevo scrivere qualcosa...


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

Ma scusate vi riferite alla sua voce originale o al doppiatore? Cambia tanto, eh


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se se, come no...:mrgreen:
> 
> excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ogni lasciata è persa!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma scusate vi riferite alla sua voce originale o al doppiatore? Cambia tanto, eh


quella del doppiatore!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anch'io....
> 
> ha una naturalezza e miliardi di varianti emozionali nel recitare che me pare la macchinetta automatica del pedaggio al casello autostradale...
> 
> ...


Scusa per caso hai letto da qualche parte che lo considero un bravo attore?!!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non discuto ma con una voce così virile francamente ....smuove anche quel mezzo ormone sulla via della menopausa della sottoscritta:mrgreen:


Straquoto!!!


----------



## lothar57 (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Aggiungo:All'amante di 51 vedi l'età solo guardandola in viso perchè il corpo glielo possono invidiare molte 20 e 30enni. Giuro.


bum................la mia ne ha 28 e con 51 non farei a cambio

Lothar 1-Massimo 0
scusate ma non ho resistito.............


----------



## Sterminator (2 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non discuto ma con una voce così virile francamente ....smuove anche quel mezzo ormone sulla via della menopausa della sottoscritta:mrgreen:


Quindi quando avrebbe la raucedine, DIY?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (2 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa per caso hai letto da qualche parte che lo considero un bravo attore?!!


No, pero' arraparsi solo per la voce del tipo, me pare na' strunzat'...

a me per es. la Bellucci fa sangue anche con la voce di paperina...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> No pero' arraparsi solo per la voce del tipo, me pare na' strunzat'...
> 
> a me per es. la Bellucci fa sangue anche con la voce di paperina...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma mica mi arrapa solo per la voce...Mi arrapa proprio lui indipendentemente dal fatto che non sappia recitare. 
Ammetto che la voce è una componente importante.
La voce paperina mi farebbe cadere le palle anche se ce l'avesse Clooney...E' vero che si può chiedergli di non parlare in certi frangenti


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> No, pero' arraparsi solo per la voce del tipo, me pare na' strunzat'...
> 
> a me per es. la Bellucci fa sangue anche con la voce di paperina...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


c'est la difference, brontolone.
un uomo con la voce di paperino mi farebbe scappare a gambe levate qualsiasi corpo avesse.
orrore


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

Bah, sapete la pubblicità del gioca facile e vinci, quella delle estrazioni che fanno in TV, in cui si sente la voce della ragazza in sottofondo?
Sarà, ma a me quella voce fa impazzire, ma se poi vedessi la persona e non mi piacesse, anche la voce mi scadrebbe


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2011)

fremi , farfalla:mrgreen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BBNzMD0_IY


----------



## Sterminator (2 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'est la difference, brontolone.
> un uomo con la voce di paperino mi farebbe scappare a gambe levate qualsiasi corpo avesse.
> orrore


Ed allora rassegnate a da' er semolino all'unico ormone supersiste...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bum................la mia ne ha 28 e con 51 non farei a cambio
> 
> Lothar 1-Massimo 0
> scusate ma non ho resistito.............


Ti concedo l'1 a 0 solo se la tua 28enne:
- fa molta attività sportiva (anche rischiosa)
- ha un culo a mandolino
- ha le carni sode come il legno
- non dice mai di no
- a letto gli piace tutto e se dico tutto dico T U T T O 
- gli piace mangiare bene
- gli piace bere bene
- ha un orgasmo sempre ma a volte anche due.
- te la da anche 3 volte in un giorno


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> fremi , farfalla:mrgreen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BBNzMD0_IY



Senza parole.......

:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:

E ringrazia non ci sia la faccina che sbava


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ti concedo l'1 a 0 solo se la tua 28enne:
> - fa molta attività sportiva (anche rischiosa)
> - ha un culo a mandolino
> - ha le carni sode come il legno
> ...


quella di lothar pulisce pure il water...tié




ps comunque cambia il pronome : le


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quella di lothar pulisce pure il water...tié
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:maestra: oh yes!


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ti concedo l'1 a 0 solo se la tua 28enne:
> - fa molta attività sportiva (anche rischiosa)
> - ha un culo a mandolino
> - ha le carni sode come il legno
> ...


 E tu l'hai sempre ben verificato? :condom:


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quella di lothar pulisce pure il water...tié
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Farai mica la prof...no perchèèè......


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Farai mica la prof...no perchèèè......


la maestra per la precisione.
e non sto mica qui a rubare lo stipendio:mrgreen:


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Settembre 2011)

Manco io rubo lo stipendio. Se ti dicessi che lavoro faccio capiresti ma non posso farlo. La maestra eh....sarai mica di quelle maestre burbere che tanto mi spaventarono nell'infanzia spero.


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E tu l'hai sempre ben verificato? :condom:


Non avere dubbi. Fidati.


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ti concedo l'1 a 0 solo se la tua 28enne:
> - fa molta attività sportiva (anche rischiosa)
> - ha un culo a mandolino
> - ha le carni sode come il legno
> ...


Io pensavo che avere due orgasmi sempre ma a volte anche tre fosse normale!


----------



## lothar57 (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ti concedo l'1 a 0 solo se la tua 28enne:
> - fa molta attività sportiva (anche rischiosa)
> - ha un culo a mandolino
> - ha le carni sode come il legno
> ...


sei uno spasso amico,bentornato,mi rallegri questa calda e schifosa giornata!!!
Senti ci devi solo dire taglia del reggiseno e ..poi sappiamo tutto.....ricordi''Quelli della notte''????Renza Arbore,,diciamo 15 anni fa',c'era in tipo che il re delle ovvie banalita'...lui avrebbe detto...e'molto avere per amnte una 28 enne,che una.di 51....tu dici di no pero'

Massimo non ci lasciare mai..prometti...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la maestra per la precisione.
> e non sto mica qui a rubare lo stipendio:mrgreen:


brava Minerva...l'avevo visto anch'io...ma sai come e'..io non sparo sulla Croce Rossa...


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei uno spasso amico,bentornato,mi rallegri questa calda e schifosa giornata!!!
> Senti *ci devi solo dire taglia del reggiseno e ..poi sappiamo tutto*.....ricordi''Quelli della notte''????Renza Arbore,,diciamo 15 anni fa',c'era in tipo che il re delle ovvie banalita'...lui avrebbe detto...e'molto avere per amnte una 28 enne,che una.di 51....tu dici di no pero'
> 
> Massimo non ci lasciare mai..prometti...


Ho come il sentore che sia una quarta!


----------



## stellanuova (2 Settembre 2011)

Scusa Massimo ma non capisco .....
Ti sei reso conto che, secondo te, tua moglie non e' portata per il sesso.
Forse non potevi saperlo prima di sposarla perche' lei e' voluta arrivare vergine al matrimonio.
Non avete avuto figli.
Sei sempre fuori sia per lavoro che per attivita' sportive che non condividi con lei.
Sara' una brava persona che ti vuole molto bene ma cosa aspetti per separarti ?
Dopo potrai vivere da single e fare quello che vuoi senza mentire o nascondere.

Non sono una bacchettona ma bisogna essere onesti nella vita e tua moglie ha
il diritto di poter incontrare un uomo che la ami e che con pazienza accenda la
sua passionalita' e il suo erotismo. 
Non esistono donne che non sono portate per il sesso, l'educazione ricevuta e
la totale mancanza di esperienza influiscono e inibiscono ma quando si trova
l'uomo giusto i tabu' scompaiono.
Probabilmente tu non sei l'uomo giusto anche perche' per "innamorarti" hai dovuto
trovare una donna matura e con molta esperienza sessuale e di vita alle spalle.
Lascia che anche tua moglie possa finalmente provare quelle emozioni che
stai provando tu.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Scusa Massimo ma non capisco .....
> Ti sei reso conto che, secondo te, tua moglie non e' portata per il sesso.
> Forse non potevi saperlo prima di sposarla perche' lei e' voluta arrivare vergine al matrimonio.
> Non avete avuto figli.
> ...


Io parlo per quello che scrisse a primavera quando venne qua'....del sesso a casa non mai parlato,se non mi sfugge qualcosa.........non e'l'uomo giusto sicuramente.a 41 pensare alle 51enni......


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ue vicentin magnagatti...hai ragione però: non sono tanto bravo a fare l'amante perchè ho rotto un tabù che da quel che capisco nessuno qui ha mai rotto: mi sono innamorato dell'amante. Conte: tu non sei geloso delle amanti perciò potresti presentarmene una tua chessò...un indirizzo di fb, un indirizzo mail...magari mi distrae da quella che ho e finalmente me ne distacco quel tanto che mi serve.


1) Non hai rotto nessun tabù. Capita di innamorarsi dell'amante.
E forse io ho rotto con la mia amante quella volta, perchè mi sono spaventato, perchè avevo paura di quel che provavo per lei, avevo paura di desiderare di lasciare mia moglie pur di star con lei. COme la mia amante mise il dito in quella piaga, cacciai da me l'amante.
Ma io so quanto piansi. E quanto soffrii.
2) Sono "gelosissimo" delle mie amiche. Se faccio quel che chiedi, mi mandano a cagare, e soprattutto non è detto che a loro: tu piaccia. Sono gelosissimo nel senso che mi prendo cura di loro.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> No. Infatti sto pensando che prossimamente potrei.....


Bravo Massimo..certo..fai benissimo,mica devi fedelta'all'amante,ci mancherebbe.Dai retta se trovi che ti frega??magari non da gestire come fissa...daiiiiii sei ancora qua'???


----------



## stellanuova (2 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io parlo per quello che scrisse a primavera quando venne qua'....del sesso a casa non mai parlato,se non mi sfugge qualcosa.........non e'l'uomo giusto sicuramente.a 41 pensare alle 51enni......


non ti e' sfuggito qualcosa .... ti e' sfuggito parecchio !


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2011)

Secondo me Massimo Meridio è uno degli utenti che avrebbero davvero bisogno di discussioni serie per cominciare a capire che cosa succede, che cosa vuole, che cosa si sta perdendo, che cosa sta combinando alla sua vita.
Fin dall'inizio, non so perchè, i suoi 3d sono diventati lo spunto per infiniti lazzi e dileggi, dalla maggior parte degli utenti.
Dare mazzate per far capire qualcosa è un conto, farsi 4 crasse risate alle spalle di uno che spunta qui in cerca di discussioni, è un altro.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io pensavo che avere due orgasmi sempre ma a volte anche tre fosse normale!


buon per te!!! Invidia........


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo, senti di essere innamorato della tua amante, come mai ti spaventa l'idea che lei voglia vivere con te? E' per la gelosia? O perchè non vuoi lasciare tua moglie?
E di nuovo... a parte la tua amante, come va ad amici, a vita al di fuori di lei? se posso chiedere.
Cos'è importante in una storia d'amore secondo te?


----------



## aristocat (2 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me Massimo Meridio è uno degli utenti che avrebbero davvero bisogno di discussioni serie per cominciare a capire che cosa succede, che cosa vuole, che cosa si sta perdendo, che cosa sta combinando alla sua vita.
> Fin dall'inizio, non so perchè, i suoi 3d sono diventati lo spunto per infiniti lazzi e dileggi, dalla maggior parte degli utenti.
> Dare mazzate per far capire qualcosa è un conto, farsi 4 crasse risate alle spalle di uno che spunta qui in cerca di discussioni, è un altro.


 condivido


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me Massimo Meridio è uno degli utenti che avrebbero davvero bisogno di discussioni serie per cominciare a capire che cosa succede, che cosa vuole, che cosa si sta perdendo, che cosa sta combinando alla sua vita.
> Fin dall'inizio, non so perchè, i suoi 3d sono diventati lo spunto per infiniti lazzi e dileggi, dalla maggior parte degli utenti.
> Dare mazzate per far capire qualcosa è un conto, farsi 4 crasse risate alle spalle di uno che spunta qui in cerca di discussioni, è un altro.


Mi sembra che Massimo sia un uomo di spirito, che sa rispondere a tono. Ha una moglie che lo ama, un'amante focosa che lo appaga sessualmente di cui qui tutti conosciamo le doti... non lo vedo così bisognoso di consigli, non mi sembra che abbia molto da capire nella sua storia. Più che altro ha molto da accettare.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2011)

Massimo non è contento... ha cominciato a scrivere parlando della gelosia nei confronti dell'amante, e ha continuato dicendosi incasinato. Non l'ho mai letto semplicemente felice e soddisfatto. 
A me può fare pena la moglie lasciata completamente sola, e mi FA pena, ma questo non toglie che proprio in questo caso vedo la necessità di discussioni serie. Non ho mai nascosto a Massimo Meridio che il suo comportamento con la moglie è terrificante.
Quando arriva un tradito/a, non c'è neppure molto da dire, a parte confortare... questo è uno dei casi invece dove le parole contano eccome... dove i punti di vista degli altri possono avere un peso, dove magari si fatica a tirare fuori quello che davvero è rotto, ma dove più ne vale la pena... perchè qua chissà le cose possono cambiare... ci sono tre persone in empasse, o almeno due -e sto mettendo dentro la moglie- e il massimo è prendere per il culo Meridio per il suo apprezzamento del culo dell'amante, per l'età dell'amante e via dicendo....


----------



## aristocat (2 Settembre 2011)

Rispondo a te Nausicaa. Come dicevo, condivido sul fatto che il 90% delle risposte a Massimo siano poco _serie_... Ma, brevemente: Io non ho fatto parte del coro di sfottò verso Massimo... Però, mi colpiscono queste - come dire - (bizzarre?) motivazioni dell'amore... Ricordi quando tempo fa, Passante aprì quel bellissimo thread su "cosa ci piace in particolare della persona che amiamo"? E vennero fuori pensieri e considerazioni profonde, autentiche. Amo lui/lei perchè è intelligente, arguto/a, ironico/a, di grande spessore e umanità, mi legge nel pensiero, grande complicità, comunione ecc....... Non è il/la mio/a compagno/a ufficiale, "eppure mi ha cambiato la vita..."

Poi Massimo. La amo, perchè ha un culo come il marmo e da brava sportiva non si tira indietro di fronte a qualunque impresa atletica estrema... e quando dico qualunque, dico proprio _q u a l u n  q u eee_... 

Bada bene, non giustifico quelli che lo prendono in giro, però capisco che la loro reazione non sia proprio immotivata :singleeye:... suvvia, diamo ai "coristi" delle attenuanti generiche :giudice: :mexican:


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2011)

Appunto, Ari, proprio per questo dicevo che Massimo è un uomo di spirito.


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Massimo, senti di essere innamorato della tua amante, come mai ti spaventa l'idea che lei voglia vivere con te? E' per la gelosia? O perchè non vuoi lasciare tua moglie?
> E di nuovo... a parte la tua amante, come va ad amici, a vita al di fuori di lei? se posso chiedere.
> Cos'è importante in una storia d'amore secondo te?


Vedo se riesco a risponderti brevemente perchè devo andare al lavoro:

- E' vero che ne sono innamorato ma l'idea di una vita con lei mi spaventa per questo motivo: lei è sposata da 25 anni. Ha cominciato a tradire il marito dopo 3 anni. E l'ha tradito con molti uomini. Erano tutte storielle passeggere ma l'ha tradito davvero con molti. Solo una storia è durata 6 anni. Ogni tanto mentre siamo in giro capita di incontrare qualcuno che lei conosce e dicendomi chi è, salta fuori che una volta ha avuto una relazione. Lo dice senza che io glielo chieda, lo dice così...naturalmente. Se io dico lei "ma cavoli, anche con quello?" lei mi risponde che sì, con il marito che si ritrova lei le occasioni che gli sembravano interessanti le sfruttava. Dice che anche le donne sono come gli uomini (cioè anche a loro piace "la caccia"). Se io chiedo a lei: "ma per capirci, secondo te, io posso andare a letto con un altra senza che tu te la prenda?" Mi risponde assolutamente no. Che non devo farlo perchè si incazzerebbe. E dice che pure lei non sente il bisogno di qualcun altro a parte me. Perciò la mia domanda è: ha sempre tradito e sempre tradirà oppure con il marito è una cosa e con me un altra? Lo so, potrei essere un presuntuoso che non capisce un emerito c...o di donne. Ma questo è il mio dubbio con lei. E da questa domanda nascono le mie paure per un ipotetica vita con lei. 

- Poi: è anche vero che non vorrei lasciare mia moglie. Perchè? Perchè è davvero una brava ragazza (a differenza mia).

- Come va ad amici all'infuori di lei: ho molti amici ed amiche con i quali però da quando la conosco (un anno e mezzo) mi ci vedo molto poco. Se posso metto lei davanti e poi gli altri. Semmai ho conosciuto i suoi di amici ed amiche e in questo anno e mezzo sono diventati anche i miei amici. E sono i migliori che ho  a dire il vero. E' tutta gente in gamba.

- cos'è importante in una storia d'amore? Questa è difficile x buttatrla lì in 2 minuti che mi restano: Complicità fra le 2 persone. Passioni ed interessi comuni. Sesso. Sentirsi sempre cercato dall'altro. Sentirsi capiti quando hai un problema. Una persona da amare ma che sia anche una grande amica. In questo non deve mai mancare una forte attrazione fisica che ti faccia sentire benissimo quando fai l'amore con lei.
 Ecco...detta così in 2 minuti.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me Massimo Meridio è uno degli utenti che avrebbero davvero bisogno di discussioni serie per cominciare a capire che cosa succede, che cosa vuole, che cosa si sta perdendo, che cosa sta combinando alla sua vita.
> Fin dall'inizio, non so perchè, i suoi 3d sono diventati lo spunto per infiniti lazzi e dileggi, dalla maggior parte degli utenti.
> Dare mazzate per far capire qualcosa è un conto, farsi 4 crasse risate alle spalle di uno che spunta qui in cerca di discussioni, è un altro.


ognuno da il valore e lo spessore che crede alle storie con l'aggiunta di risate grasse o magre.
tu porta avanti la discussione a modo tuo che al mio ci penso io.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Vedo se riesco a risponderti brevemente perchè devo andare al lavoro:
> 
> - E' vero che ne sono innamorato ma l'idea di una vita con lei mi spaventa per questo motivo: lei è sposata da 25 anni. Ha cominciato a tradire il marito dopo 3 anni. E l'ha tradito con molti uomini. Erano tutte storielle passeggere ma l'ha tradito davvero con molti. Solo una storia è durata 6 anni. Ogni tanto mentre siamo in giro capita di incontrare qualcuno che lei conosce e dicendomi chi è, salta fuori che una volta ha avuto una relazione. Lo dice senza che io glielo chieda, lo dice così...naturalmente. Se io dico lei "ma cavoli, anche con quello?" lei mi risponde che sì, con il marito che si ritrova lei le occasioni che gli sembravano interessanti le sfruttava. Dice che anche le donne sono come gli uomini (cioè anche a loro piace "la caccia"). Se io chiedo a lei: "ma per capirci, secondo te, io posso andare a letto con un altra senza che tu te la prenda?" Mi risponde assolutamente no. Che non devo farlo perchè si incazzerebbe. E dice che pure lei non sente il bisogno di qualcun altro a parte me. Perciò la mia domanda è: ha sempre tradito e sempre tradirà oppure con il marito è una cosa e con me un altra? Lo so, potrei essere un presuntuoso che non capisce un emerito c...o di donne. Ma questo è il mio dubbio con lei. E da questa domanda nascono le mie paure per un ipotetica vita con lei.
> 
> ...


per quello che hai detto  nella parte finale la buona indole di tua moglie può andar bene per una bella amicizia.


----------



## Ospite2 (3 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Vedo se riesco a risponderti brevemente perchè devo andare al lavoro:
> 
> - E' vero che ne sono innamorato ma l'idea di una vita con lei mi spaventa per questo motivo: lei è sposata da 25 anni. Ha cominciato a tradire il marito dopo 3 anni. E l'ha tradito con molti uomini. Erano tutte storielle passeggere ma l'ha tradito davvero con molti. Solo una storia è durata 6 anni. Ogni tanto mentre siamo in giro capita di incontrare qualcuno che lei conosce e dicendomi chi è, salta fuori che una volta ha avuto una relazione. Lo dice senza che io glielo chieda, lo dice così...naturalmente. Se io dico lei "ma cavoli, anche con quello?" lei mi risponde che sì, con il marito che si ritrova lei le occasioni che gli sembravano interessanti le sfruttava. Dice che anche le donne sono come gli uomini (cioè anche a loro piace "la caccia"). Se io chiedo a lei: "ma per capirci, secondo te, io posso andare a letto con un altra senza che tu te la prenda?" Mi risponde assolutamente no. Che non devo farlo perchè si incazzerebbe. E dice che pure lei non sente il bisogno di qualcun altro a parte me. Perciò la mia domanda è: ha sempre tradito e sempre tradirà oppure con il marito è una cosa e con me un altra? Lo so, potrei essere un presuntuoso che non capisce un emerito c...o di donne. Ma questo è il mio dubbio con lei. E da questa domanda nascono le mie paure per un ipotetica vita con lei.
> 
> ...


Dai un quadro di te, parlando di lei, totalmente in contrasto con il tuo nick.


----------



## aristocat (3 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quello che hai detto  nella parte finale la buona indole di tua moglie può andar bene per una bella amicizia.


 in effetti


----------



## Daniele (3 Settembre 2011)

Massimo Meridio, allora, per ora non ti tradisce, ma sei certo, ma proprio certo che lei tradisce per colpa del marito? O meglio non è il metodo che utilizza lei quando qualcosa non va bene piuttosto che risolvere la cosa? Onestamente per me il tradimento è una toppa in qualcosa che non funziona bene e che non si vuole aggiustare e chi lo fa con uno, bisogna aspettarselo che lo farà anche poi, perchè è il suo modus operandi, considera che io non starei mai con una che ha tradito, perchè non mi fiderei e per me la fiducia è tutto, anche se lei fosse innamorata di me e per un semplice motivo, un tempo sarà pur stata innamorata di quello che ha tradito, e non ho la presunzione stupida di pensare che io sia l'unico e il migliore, ma quanto quello che c'è al momento.
Oggettivamente, ti sei messo in una situazione scomoda, e hai rtradito tua moglie perchè non è disinibita nel sesso, si, ci hai un bell rapporto di amicizia, ma basta, ma non potevi nel passato dirgli che così non ti andava bene??? Che capisci il credo religioso, ma che poteva ben farti un pompino, che da  cristiano quale sono ( e so cosa la chiesa vieta), allo stesso modo so che Gesù Cristo non ha detto nulla a riguardo del sesso orale e neppure anale se per  questo, ma che il pensiero della chiesa è frutto di un pensiero di uomini per gli uomini su quello che pensano doverebbe pensare Dio, che in verità essendo divino non dovrebbe neppur pensare come pensano loro (che caos di pensieri). Un essere umano che interpreta Dio, h sempre detto che non è possibile e lo ripeto. 
Massimo Meridio, decisamente tu non sei il gladiatore, sei attualmente una  pecora in balia di una donna.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Vedo se riesco a risponderti brevemente perchè devo andare al lavoro:
> 
> - E' vero che ne sono innamorato ma l'idea di una vita con lei mi spaventa per questo motivo: lei è sposata da 25 anni. Ha cominciato a tradire il marito dopo 3 anni. E l'ha tradito con molti uomini. Erano tutte storielle passeggere ma l'ha tradito davvero con molti. Solo una storia è durata 6 anni. Ogni tanto mentre siamo in giro capita di incontrare qualcuno che lei conosce e dicendomi chi è, salta fuori che una volta ha avuto una relazione. Lo dice senza che io glielo chieda, lo dice così...naturalmente. Se io dico lei "ma cavoli, anche con quello?" lei mi risponde che sì, con il marito che si ritrova lei le occasioni che gli sembravano interessanti le sfruttava. Dice che anche le donne sono come gli uomini (cioè anche a loro piace "la caccia"). Se io chiedo a lei: "ma per capirci, secondo te, io posso andare a letto con un altra senza che tu te la prenda?" Mi risponde assolutamente no. Che non devo farlo perchè si incazzerebbe. E dice che pure lei non sente il bisogno di qualcun altro a parte me. Perciò la mia domanda è: ha sempre tradito e sempre tradirà oppure con il marito è una cosa e con me un altra? Lo so, potrei essere un presuntuoso che non capisce un emerito c...o di donne. Ma questo è il mio dubbio con lei. E da questa domanda nascono le mie paure per un ipotetica vita con lei.
> 
> ...


Inutile che ti poni il problema.
Chi è stato dirti che per il fatto che tu sogni una vita con lei, lei voglia questo da te?
Da tutto quel che scrivi si evince che a lei sta benissimo vivere così come è adesso.
La ami? E lei è felice così?
Non puoi vantare nessun diritto su di lei, nè tanto meno chiedere fedeltà: non siete sposati.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ognuno da il valore e lo spessore che crede alle storie con l'aggiunta di risate grasse o magre.
> tu porta avanti la discussione a modo tuo che al mio ci penso io.


Cos'è questo acidume che leggo eh?


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Inutile che ti poni il problema.
> Chi è stato dirti che per il fatto che tu sogni una vita con lei, lei voglia questo da te?
> Da tutto quel che scrivi si evince che a lei sta benissimo vivere così come è adesso.
> La ami? E lei è felice così?
> Non puoi vantare nessun diritto su di lei, nè tanto meno chiedere fedeltà: non siete sposati.


 Quoto!!!


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2011)

Ciao,

Perché la fedeltà ha a che vedere solo con lo sposalizio? 

Secondo me, la fedeltà è un patto tra due persone che lo accettano … non ha importanza la natura del loro rapporto … 

sienne


----------



## Andy (3 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Perché la fedeltà ha a che vedere solo con lo sposalizio?
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Perchè allora esiste il fidanzamento: sarebbe una maniera di dire a tutti: *Ehi, belli noi facciamo sesso, ma non dobbiamo nulla l'uno all'altro, per cui chi è interessato si faccia avanti!*

Io non lo accetterei, la fedeltà anche fuori un matrimonio


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2011)

Ciao, 

Infatti … non c’è sposalizio che tenga … conta quello che stabiliscono le due persone … 
ci sono tanti che sono sposati ed hanno scelto di vivere un rapporto aperto … 

sienne


----------



## orchidea (3 Settembre 2011)

Ma tu no? sei sposato o no?
come sempre non ho letto tutti i post e non mi ricordo per filo e virgole e puntini la tua storia..
allora mo questa vede solo due possibilità..
ma.. in effetti c ene è un altra.. coppia aperta.. rimanere una traditrice tradita.... è la cosa per lei migliore suppongo.

certo non si separa per te.. se non ricordo male è abbastanza farfallina la tipa..
poi TU, ma tu ed il tuo matrimonio???
cioè tu metti in discussione un matrimonio in funzione di LEI?????
uhm.... se non ami piu la tua compagna e lei non ha un omino su cui sfogare i suoi vuoti sessuali e sentimentali e siete una coppia ipocrita come tante e noon vi sta bene perchè non vi sopportate o vivete come fratello e sorella e questo non vi basta, credo che dovreste  parlarne e provvedere,  se invece vi sta bene cosi..... che ben venga, d'altronde ci differenziamo dagli animalli per un solo tassello di dna, loro vannno in branco... sono scambisti sonno omosessuali etc etc.... conformatevi poi la differenza rimane solo che gli animali mangiano con le zampe e la bocca e noi che ci definiamo umani usiamo le posate.......


----------



## aristocat (3 Settembre 2011)

Ma no, Meridio non mette in discussione il suo matrimonio in funzione di "lei" ^^
Il matrimonio non è in discussione, semplicemente.


----------



## orchidea (3 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma no, Meridio non mette in discussione il suo matrimonio in funzione di "lei" ^^
> Il matrimonio non è in discussione, semplicemente.


ma allora che probelmi si fa???
no speriamo che non sia ancora geloso!!!! ahahhhaha povero.. ma invece di massimo meridio....
Mr bean no? che ne so Fantozzi?
Scusa eh.. ma di Massimo ci vedo poco.
Non prenderla come offesa Massime eh...
ma cavoli.. tua moglie è  una brava ragazza (parole tue) e quindi non la vuoi lasciare.. bel rispetto che hai nei suoi confronti non solo la tradisci ma ti fai le bib mentali per l'altra???
ma non hai nulla da fare durante il giorno?
Si vede che problemi reali nella vita non ti sono mai venuti.....
Beata ignoranza....
senti partita questa ritorni con la coda fra le gambe da tua moglie e per un tot di  mesi si riaccende la passione l'amore e tutto e starai bene..
poi  ne arriva un altra e si ricomincia con la solita storia..
il revival va di  moda


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Dice che anche le donne sono come gli uomini (cioè anche a loro piace "la caccia"). Se io chiedo a lei: "ma per capirci, secondo te, io posso andare a letto con un altra senza che tu te la prenda?" Mi risponde assolutamente no. Che non devo farlo perchè si incazzerebbe. E dice che pure lei non sente il bisogno di qualcun altro a parte me.


Noto una grande contraddizione, sia nel tuo atteggiamento che in quello della tua amante. Ammettete che a tutti, donne e uomini, piace la caccia. Quindi avete una certa visione della natura umana. Però siete gelosi l'uno dell'altra e non volete essere traditi.

Questo mi sembra davvero paradossale.
In particolare la tua amante mi pare un po' egocentrica e narcisista. Una di quelle donne che trae sicurezza e soddisfazione nel sentirsi costantemente al centro dell'attenzione. Tempo fa ti avevo detto che lei dava l'idea di una donna libera e che tu avresti dovuto adeguarti al suo modo di essere, se volevi continuare a stare con lei. Ma probabilmente mi sbagliavo. Indipendentemente da come finiranno i vostri rispettivi matrimoni, la mia impressione (magari sbagliata) è che ci siano tutte le premesse per un rapporto un po' simbiotico.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Perché la fedeltà ha a che vedere solo con lo sposalizio?
> 
> ...


Uhm...invece è fondamentale secondo me la natura del rapporto eh?
Ovvio tengono unite due persone tutto quello che hanno costruito insieme.
Per questo in certi mondi...non casca il mondo in testa per una botta di sesso extra...fidati.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...invece è fondamentale secondo me la natura del rapporto eh?
> Ovvio tengono unite due persone tutto quello che hanno costruito insieme.
> Per questo in certi mondi...non casca il mondo in testa per una botta di sesso extra...fidati.


Ciao, 

Per superare e accettare un tradimento … ci sono tanti motivi e fattori – dall’amore fino alla convenienza. Ciò che si costruisce assieme, per uno può essere un motivo, per l’altro invece non conta più nulla ... 

Ma ciò cosa ha a che vedere con il matrimonio? 

Poi cosa intendi per “quello che hanno costruito insieme”? Alludi ai beni materiali, figli? 

Perché il mio compagno ha distrutto proprio quello che avevamo costruito insieme … tanta fiducia e complicità … 

sienne


----------



## kay76 (3 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...invece è fondamentale secondo me la natura del rapporto eh?
> Ovvio tengono unite due persone tutto quello che hanno costruito insieme.
> Per questo in certi mondi...non casca il mondo in testa per una botta di sesso extra...fidati.


Sai Conte, io un pò sta cosa l'ho sempre pensata, in fondo.
Siamo talmenti legati, il nostro rapporto è talmente profondo, che niente, neanche un tradimento potrebbe scalfirlo.
Anzi, a volte mi dico "ho la prova che anche se per qualche tempo si è fatto ammaliare da un'altra, torna sempre da me, non potrà mai amare nessun'altra".
Questa è la ragione che parla.
Ma il mio cuore proprio non riesce a capirla sta cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Per superare e accettare un tradimento … ci sono tanti motivi e fattori – dall’amore fino alla convenienza. Ciò che si costruisce assieme, per uno può essere un motivo, per l’altro invece non conta più nulla ...
> 
> ...


Ciao Sienne, cara...
Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi.
Due persone si conoscono e iniziano ad interagire.
Qualcosa nel profondo comincia a legarli.
Più sono legati nel profondo, più si costruisce un rapporto che resiste alle difficoltà.
Siccome ora sto continuando a salire, voglio arrivare a quel punto, dove sia possibile anche ferirmi e io non senta più dolore.
Lì io saprò di essere un UOMO e non un bambino capriccioso e viziato.
Allora io ti chiedo come può un solo errore distruggere tutto?
Casomai un errore intaccherà quello che hai costruito...non lo distruggerà.
Se viene distrutto nel mio mondo significa una cosa sola: era debole e fragile.
La cosa che più mi ha toccato dentro, detta da una donna è questa: spero che tu mi lascerai sempre la possibilità di farmi perdonare.
Ci ho visto un atto d'amore immenso verso la mia persona: immenso.

Ritengo fin'ora, che la via più efficace per superare certe cose sia quella indicata da Sole.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Sai Conte, io un pò sta cosa l'ho sempre pensata, in fondo.
> Siamo talmenti legati, il nostro rapporto è talmente profondo, che niente, neanche un tradimento potrebbe scalfirlo.
> Anzi, a volte mi dico "ho la prova che anche se per qualche tempo si è fatto ammaliare da un'altra, torna sempre da me, non potrà mai amare nessun'altra".
> Questa è la ragione che parla.
> Ma il mio cuore proprio non riesce a capirla sta cosa.


Perchè hai paura.
Paura che lui non ti ami più come un tempo.
Hai detto una cosa bellissima...che infonde una fiducia immensa...torna sempre da te. Bellissima.
Il cuore ha un potere divino.
Crediamoci qualche volta no?
La mente spinge il cuore ad amare in maniera diversa, più naturale ed autentica, meno esclusivista e possessiva.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2011)

Ciao Conte, 

Si, capisco e condivido … ma solo per il tradimento sessuale, cioè se si tratta di storie di solo sesso … infatti Sole parte da quel tipo di tradimento. 

Io parto da tradimenti di storie parallele, dove c’è sentimento … lì il discorso cambia … secondo me ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> Si, capisco e condivido … ma solo per il tradimento sessuale, cioè se si tratta di storie di solo sesso … infatti Sole parte da quel tipo di tradimento.
> 
> ...


Si cambia e di molto.
DI MOLTO.
QUelli sono peccati contro l'amore e non possono venir perdonati.
Io parlavo di una scopata episodica...robe da nulla insomma...
Ma stare con una persona e amarne un'altra è doloroso.
E insoddisfaccente.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne, cara...
> Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi.
> Due persone si conoscono e iniziano ad interagire.
> Qualcosa nel profondo comincia a legarli.
> ...


Bello questo post Conte... non posso darti reputazione 
Una cosa però... io penso che un uomo (xD) sente eccome dolore... quando viene ferito da chi ama. 
Amare è anche un atto di coraggio, perchè diventi estremamente vulnerabile al dolore che ti può dare quella persona. E' umano che sia così, e da uomo riconoscerlo. E' da uomo riuscire a rimettere insieme i pezzi. Ed è da uomo dare la possibilità all'altro di farsi perdonare.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bello questo post Conte... non posso darti reputazione
> Una cosa però... io penso che un uomo (xD) sente eccome dolore... quando viene ferito da chi ama.
> Amare è anche un atto di coraggio, perchè diventi estremamente vulnerabile al dolore che ti può dare quella persona. E' umano che sia così, e da uomo riconoscerlo. E' da uomo riuscire a rimettere insieme i pezzi. Ed è da uomo dare la possibilità all'altro di farsi perdonare.


Donna certo.
Ma non bisogna fraintendere mai.
Tra dolore che percepiamo, dato che siamo vulnerabili, e entità del danno subito.
Io ti do una sberletta...non mi piace che ti arrivi come un pestaggio...per il semplice fatto che sono stato IO a dartela.
Chi viene ferito, e prova quel dolore...deve anche capire che fa così male, solo perchè e anche perchè ci sono i sentimenti di mezzo.


----------



## aristocat (3 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna certo.
> Ma non bisogna fraintendere mai.
> Tra dolore che percepiamo, dato che siamo vulnerabili, e entità del danno subito.
> Io ti do una sberletta...non mi piace che ti arrivi come un pestaggio...per il semplice fatto che sono stato IO a dartela.*
> Chi viene ferito, e prova quel dolore...deve anche capire che fa così male, solo perchè e anche perchè ci sono i sentimenti di mezzo.*


 vero


----------



## stellanuova (3 Settembre 2011)

Massimo scrve :
- Poi: è anche vero che non vorrei lasciare mia moglie. Perchè? Perchè è davvero una brava ragazza (a differenza mia).

Ma tu ti rendi conto che lei ha gia' capito che hai un'altra e soffre moltissimo ??
E' solo perche' e' un brava ragazza che crede nel matrimonio che non ti ha gia' mandato a stendere i tuoi panni
altrove ...

Spesso gli uomini che tradiscono pensano di essere talmente furbi da non far trasparire nulla, da non lasciare
tracce e si crogiolano pure "oh come sono bravo ! oh come sono scaltro ! oh ci mancava poco ma ce l'ho
fatta, che figo che sono ! ho un alibi di ferro ! negare sempre, sempre negare"
La scopicchiata qua e la' ci puo' stare, occhio non vede cuore non duole, la fedelta' e' una scelta che si fa 
per amore ma siamo umani ed e' difficile resistere alle tentazioni. Ma quando un uomo e' coinvolto 
a 360 gradi con un'altra perche' l'ama, anche una celebrolesa lo sente, lo intuisce, lo capisce.
Le donne hanno un sesto senso che gli uomini non hanno per niente.

Massimo stai facendo del male ad una brava ragazza che tu non meriti affatto e se non ti sei ancora reso
conto di quanto la stai facendo soffrire sei un cieco egoista.

Massimo Decimo Meridio (esempio di uomo che e' un mito ..... ma solo un mito, cioe' non e' reale)
dice : *Forza e Onore* prima della mitica frase " al mio segnale scatenate l'inferno"
Lo scatena per portare avanti i suoi grandi ideali, i suoi valori .... 

Tu stai vivendo una doppia vita da un anno .... Rifletti se un po' di senno ce l'hai, ma si sa ... che tira piu'
un pelo di f.... di un carro di buoi .... ma mi riferisco solo al fatto che non sei Uomo da gestire un rapporto
di questo tipo. Sei in balia di una virago che ha l'uomo piu' giovane e innamorato.
Per lei, gia' moglie, gia' madre, gia' donna libera e disinibita e' un'esperienza fantastica.
Ti ha in pugno e lo sa bene. E sempre per il sesto senso che le donne hanno.

Occhio ! Posso citarti casi di uomini che dalla birra sono passati alla grappa secca ..... sono
rimasti solin soletti con bacco e tabacco ma senza Venere.


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Massimo scrve :
> - Poi: è anche vero che non vorrei lasciare mia moglie. Perchè? Perchè è davvero una brava ragazza (a differenza mia).
> 
> Ma tu ti rendi conto che lei ha gia' capito che hai un'altra e soffre moltissimo ??
> ...


Queste tue parole, come quelle di Sole e di Nausicaa mi sono entrate come una lama nel cuore. Perchè le ho lette e poi le ho rilette di nuovo più piano. Credetemi...ho il groppo in gola. Forse un giorno finirò solo. E sarà ciò che mi sono cercato. O forse farò il puttaniere con tutte quelle che ci staranno, perchè forse sentirò di essere parte di una categoria di persone che così devono essere e basta. Giuro: non vorrei far soffrire nessuno. E credetemi...poco fa ero seduto vicino a mia moglie e mi sentivo l'ultimo verme strisciante sulla terra.


----------



## Dragonfly (3 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Queste tue parole, come quelle di Sole e di Nausicaa mi sono entrate come una lama nel cuore. Perchè le ho lette e poi le ho rilette di nuovo più piano. Credetemi...ho il groppo in gola. Forse un giorno finirò solo. E sarà ciò che mi sono cercato. O forse farò il puttaniere con tutte quelle che ci staranno, perchè forse sentirò di essere parte di una categoria di persone che così devono essere e basta. Giuro: non vorrei far soffrire nessuno. E credetemi...poco fa ero seduto vicino a mia moglie e mi sentivo l'ultimo verme strisciante sulla terra.


Forse e' giunto il momento veramente di fare una scelta, per il rispetto di te stesso, per il rispetto di tua moglie. Se fossi soddisfatto e sereno in quello che fai non torneresti qui. Tenta una strada con la tua amante... o lascia entrambe. Non traspare alcun trasporto per tua moglie. Non la ami, che vita fate assieme? Siete felici? Lei e' felice con te? Parlate? Non ricordo se avete figli. Se non ne avete e' tutto piu facile, potrai fare la tua vita da single e trovare una persona che ami veramente.


----------



## stellanuova (4 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Queste tue parole, come quelle di Sole e di Nausicaa mi sono entrate come una lama nel cuore. Perchè le ho lette e poi le ho rilette di nuovo più piano. Credetemi...ho il groppo in gola. Forse un giorno finirò solo. E sarà ciò che mi sono cercato. O forse farò il puttaniere con tutte quelle che ci staranno, perchè forse sentirò di essere parte di una categoria di persone che così devono essere e basta. Giuro: non vorrei far soffrire nessuno. E credetemi...poco fa ero seduto vicino a mia moglie e mi sentivo l'ultimo verme strisciante sulla terra.


Lama nel cuore ? 
Tu sei l'artefice del tuo destino.
tutto nella vita, proprio tutto, ha un senso .... uno scopo, una mission ...
tu devi dare un senso alla tua vita !


----------



## kay76 (4 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne, cara...
> Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi.
> Due persone si conoscono e iniziano ad interagire.
> Qualcosa nel profondo comincia a legarli.
> ...


Bellissime queste tue parole.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ognuno da il valore e lo spessore che crede alle storie con l'aggiunta di risate grasse o magre.
> tu porta avanti la discussione a modo tuo che al mio ci penso io.


Se penso che le mie parole maleinterpretabili abbiano offeso in genere mi scuso.
Ma in questo caso non capisco perchè tu debba sottolineare una cosa che per me è già evidente.
Il mio parere che i 3d di Meridio vengano presi in burletta non ho mai ritenuto debba essere preso come verità universale.
Il mio post era rivolto tanto a quelli che prendono per il sedere senza affrontare mezza discussione seria quanto a me che non mi decidevo a dare voce al mio pensiero.
E di certo non era rivolto a te in modo specifico.

E cmq, appunto, esprimere il proprio parere è normale in un forum.

Detto questo, se c'è una sfumatura che mi è sfuggita, se ho mancato quello che può averti irritato del mio post, dimmelo, sono sempre pronta a rifletterci sopra e a scusarmi se è il caso.

Con immutata stima


----------



## Massimo meridio (4 Settembre 2011)

Dragonfly ha detto:


> Forse e' giunto il momento veramente di fare una scelta, per il rispetto di te stesso, per il rispetto di tua moglie. Se fossi soddisfatto e sereno in quello che fai non torneresti qui. Tenta una strada con la tua amante... o lascia entrambe. Non traspare alcun trasporto per tua moglie. Non la ami, che vita fate assieme? Siete felici? Lei e' felice con te? Parlate? Non ricordo se avete figli. Se non ne avete e' tutto piu facile, potrai fare la tua vita da single e trovare una persona che ami veramente.


Che vita si fa assieme? Comefratello e sorella.
Se lei è felice con me? Al momento non credo.
Se parliamo? Si, certo che parliamo.
Figli? Non ne ho.


----------



## aristocat (4 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Che vita si fa assieme? Comefratello e sorella.
> Se lei è felice con me? Al momento non credo.
> Se parliamo? Si, certo che parliamo.
> Figli? Non ne ho.


 Massimo, se posso chiedertelo... Tu sei giovane, pensi di volerli nella tua vita dei figli? Nel caso, li vorresti da tua moglie? Non è una domanda facile, lo so :blank:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Che vita si fa assieme? Comefratello e sorella.
> Se lei è felice con me? Al momento non credo.
> Se parliamo? Si, certo che parliamo.
> Figli? Non ne ho.


Insomma è religiosa.
Nel matrimonio cristiano la sessualità è l'espressione da'amore dei coniugi.
Dall'unione casta e pura degli sposi, nascono i pargoli.
Se tu dici che lei non vuole rapporti per non avere figli, per la chiesa: il matrimonio è NULLO.
Diglielo a suor nientefica!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Bellissime queste tue parole.


Grazie...me la dai l'approvazione?
Il conte non fa mai niente per niente eh?


----------



## Massimo meridio (4 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Massimo, se posso chiedertelo... Tu sei giovane, pensi di volerli nella tua vita dei figli? Nel caso, li vorresti da tua moglie? Non è una domanda facile, lo so :blank:


Senti, io li avrei voluti dei figli certamente. Ma ci siamo trovati in una situazione dove si faceva sesso 3 giorni al mese nei giorni "buoni" poi niente. Pensa come un uomo possa in qualche modo eccitarsi in questo modo. Probabilmente se avessi anche io insistito sul sesso fine a se stesso forse sarebbe stata diversa. Ma credimi: ci sono persone che si sposano perchè così fan tutti e il passo dopo d'obbligo sono i figli. Ora come cosa penso di figli? Non mi interessano. Sono  ancora relativamente giovane ma ci ho già messo una pietra sopra: con la moglie non possono venire ormai, con l'amante neanche perchè è prossima alla menopausa (e comunque avere figli con lei non mi interesserebbe). Lo so... molti non capiranno, ma davvero, se avere un figlio mi ha interessato fino a poco tempo fa ora non è più così. Posso campare tranquillamente senza averne. Tanto di marmocchi ce ne sono lo stesso in giro, senza  dei miei.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma è religiosa.
> Nel matrimonio cristiano la sessualità è l'espressione da'amore dei coniugi.
> Dall'unione casta e pura degli sposi, nascono i pargoli.
> Se tu dici che lei non vuole rapporti per non avere figli, per la chiesa: *il matrimonio è NULLO*.
> Diglielo a suor nientefica!


Confermo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Senti, io li avrei voluti dei figli certamente. Ma ci siamo trovati in una situazione dove si faceva sesso 3 giorni al mese nei giorni "buoni" poi niente. Pensa come un uomo possa in qualche modo eccitarsi in questo modo. Probabilmente se avessi anche io insistito sul sesso fine a se stesso forse sarebbe stata diversa. Ma credimi: ci sono persone che si sposano perchè così fan tutti e il passo dopo d'obbligo sono i figli. Ora come cosa penso di figli? Non mi interessano. Sono  ancora relativamente giovane ma ci ho già messo una pietra sopra: con la moglie non possono venire ormai, con l'amante neanche perchè è prossima alla menopausa (e comunque avere figli con lei non mi interesserebbe). Lo so... molti non capiranno, ma davvero, se avere un figlio mi ha interessato fino a poco tempo fa ora non è più così. Posso campare tranquillamente senza averne. Tanto di marmocchi ce ne sono lo stesso in giro, senza  dei miei.


Allora prova a adottarne uno o due. Loro sono contentissimi uguale. E per te sarebbe comunque una soddisfazione. E non credo che hai messo una pietra sopra. Dalle tue parole traspare l'amarezza di non averli avuti.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Senti, io li avrei voluti dei figli certamente. Ma ci siamo trovati in una situazione dove si faceva sesso 3 giorni al mese nei giorni "buoni" poi niente. Pensa come un uomo possa in qualche modo eccitarsi in questo modo. Probabilmente se avessi anche io insistito sul sesso fine a se stesso forse sarebbe stata diversa. Ma credimi: ci sono persone che si sposano perchè così fan tutti e il passo dopo d'obbligo sono i figli. Ora come cosa penso di figli? Non mi interessano. Sono  ancora relativamente giovane ma ci ho già messo una pietra sopra: con la moglie non possono venire ormai, con l'amante neanche perchè è prossima alla menopausa (e comunque avere figli con lei non mi interesserebbe). Lo so... molti non capiranno, ma davvero, se avere un figlio mi ha interessato fino a poco tempo fa ora non è più così. Posso campare tranquillamente senza averne. Tanto di marmocchi ce ne sono lo stesso in giro, senza  dei miei.



Con tua moglie vivi come con una coinquilina, dici, come fratello e sorella.
La apprezzi per certe cose ma è tutto tranne che la tua compagna ora come ora.
Non desideri costruire nulla di nuovo con lei, non ti prende come persona, anche l'apprezzamento generico che esprimi -è una bella persona- potrebbe sembrare dovuto e non sentito (visto che sono io lo stronzo traditore devo vederla bene per forza).

La tua amante ti ha risvegliato al sesso. Condivide alcuni interessi per te importanti -lo sport- e la ammiri e invidi un pochino forse per la sua disinvoltura con la vita sociale, per la sua luminosità.
Ma non vuoi vivere con lei, non vuoi figli, anche qui insomma un "hic et nunc" immobile, che non cresce in alcun modo.

Mi lascio andare a un fremito di arroganza e provo a ipotizzare...
Che tu Massimo non abbia ancora avuto la fortuna di innamorarti davvero.
Ti vedo preso, ma ti vedo immobile, senza un vero desiderio di uscire o cambiare qualcosa...

Non è strano, non sarebbe strano... la tua amante ti fa compagnia, ti prende sessualmente, è bella, è "vincente". E' una amica, anche, almeno lo spero. Ma non è detto che sia lei la tua compagna, neppure lei. 
Con la tua compagna ti sentiresti così a tuo agio da desiderare di stare con lei sempre... forse ti sembrerà ingenuo questo modo di pensare, ma a me colpisce un certo disincanto e freddezza anche nei suoi confronti.

E se tu in fondo lo sapessi, non sarebbe strana questa tua immobilità.

Dici da qualche parte che con tua moglie parli... di che parli? Dai voce alle sue insoddisfazioni?
Te la senti di invecchiare con lei?
Io so quanto costa in termini emotivi una separazione, ma forse potresti cominciare a pensare non tanto a passi da fare in quel senso, ma a pensarti solo.
Per vedere che sensazioni ti da.
Pensati separato. O a vivere con la tua amante. O a ricominciare da zero. O a investire con tua moglie.
Come ti fanno sentire questi scenari?


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Allora prova a adottarne uno o due. Loro sono contentissimi uguale. E per te sarebbe comunque una soddisfazione. E non credo che hai messo una pietra sopra. Dalle tue parole traspare l'amarezza di non averli avuti.


Qualche anno fa abbiamo fatto un corso insieme per poter adottare. Dopo il corso però ad entrambi c'è passata la voglia di farlo, come a molti altri d'altronde. Il corso durò per 3 domeniche consecutive, per 8 ore. Abbiamo lasciato perdere perchè per adottare un figlio ci vogliono molti bei soldini! Si, hai sentito bene S O L D I N I. C'è da preventivare un minimo di 25.000 euro fino a 100.000. Prova ad informarti se vuoi. Inoltre devi farti molti viaggi nel paese dove il bambino risiede ed almeno un paio di questi viaggi comportano lo stare via 1 mese! Cioè...con i tempi che corrono, con il lavoro che bisogna fare, siamo matti? Io non ho mai fatto neppure 2 settimane consecutive di ferie e quelli vorrebbero che te ne stai i n bielorussia o in cina 1 mese al colpo? No, non fa per me e ne per lei. Comunque era stato solo un dubbio subito poi scartato. E ti assicuro che dopo i corsi molti lo fanno. I bambini avranno pure bisogno di essere adottati ma la trafila è imponente. E lo capisco comunque: con la gentaglia che gira meglio pensarci 10 volte prima di affidare loro un bambino pur se orfano.


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Senti, io li avrei voluti dei figli certamente. Ma ci siamo trovati in una situazione dove si faceva sesso 3 giorni al mese nei giorni "buoni" poi niente. Pensa come un uomo possa in qualche modo eccitarsi in questo modo. Probabilmente se avessi anche io insistito sul sesso fine a se stesso forse sarebbe stata diversa. Ma credimi: ci sono persone che si sposano perchè così fan tutti e il passo dopo d'obbligo sono i figli. Ora come cosa penso di figli? Non mi interessano. Sono  ancora relativamente giovane ma ci ho già messo una pietra sopra: con la moglie non possono venire ormai, con l'amante neanche perchè è prossima alla menopausa (e comunque avere figli con lei non mi interesserebbe). Lo so... molti non capiranno, ma davvero, se avere un figlio mi ha interessato fino a poco tempo fa ora non è più così. Posso campare tranquillamente senza averne. Tanto di marmocchi ce ne sono lo stesso in giro, senza  dei miei.


Ciao Massimo,

come stai? mi dispiace leggere questa tristezza nelle tue parole.
Secondo me non è vero che i figli non ti interessano...è solo che non hai trovato la donna che tu reputi quella giusta per essere la madre dei tuoi figli. 
sei giovane...non fossilizzarti sulla tua situazione attuale....
un abbraccio.

ps. ti ho scritto in privato.......


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa abbiamo fatto un corso insieme per poter adottare. Dopo il corso però ad entrambi c'è passata la voglia di farlo, come a molti altri d'altronde. Il corso durò per 3 domeniche consecutive, per 8 ore. Abbiamo lasciato perdere perchè per adottare un figlio ci vogliono molti bei soldini! Si, hai sentito bene S O L D I N I. C'è da preventivare un minimo di 25.000 euro fino a 100.000. Prova ad informarti se vuoi. Inoltre devi farti molti viaggi nel paese dove il bambino risiede ed almeno un paio di questi viaggi comportano lo stare via 1 mese! Cioè...con i tempi che corrono, con il lavoro che bisogna fare, siamo matti? Io non ho mai fatto neppure 2 settimane consecutive di ferie e quelli vorrebbero che te ne stai i n bielorussia o in cina 1 mese al colpo? No, non fa per me e ne per lei. Comunque era stato solo un dubbio subito poi scartato. E ti assicuro che dopo i corsi molti lo fanno. I bambini avranno pure bisogno di essere adottati ma la trafila è imponente. E lo capisco comunque: con la gentaglia che gira meglio pensarci 10 volte prima di affidare loro un bambino pur se orfano.


Hai provato con un orfano Italiano? Ci sono anche questi (e in tanti) senza alcuna speranza di trovare genitori. Capisco bene la situazione per i bambini provenienti dall'estero, che si è sviluppato purtroppo verso la mercanzia di bambini, esattamente il contrario che un bambino ha bisogno. Nessun genitore serio deve pensare a comprarsi un bambino. Meglio rinunciare allora.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ciao Massimo,
> 
> come stai? mi dispiace leggere questa tristezza nelle tue parole.
> Secondo me non è vero che i figli non ti interessano...è solo che non hai trovato la donna che tu reputi quella giusta per essere la madre dei tuoi figli.
> ...



Buongiorno Simy,vedi il matrimonio senza figli non puo'durare,io senza sarei sicuramente separato da un pezzo.
Penso ad una tavola tutte le sere a ...due,probabilemnte in silenzio,perche'sai dopo tanti anni..invece loro,magari con bizze,cavolate.o liti cane gatto la ravvivano.
Ci e'capitato ora che sono grandi,di rimanere soli due tre giorni,la casa sembra vuota.
Ed io ci ho messo anni ad essere convinto a farne uno,pressing parenti e genitori che non ti dico..
Certo che non puo'pensarli di avere da una donna in meno pausa,che senza offesa,l'ha data a mezzo paese.


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Simy,vedi il matrimonio senza figli non puo'durare,io senza sarei sicuramente separato da un pezzo.
> Penso ad una tavola tutte le sere a ...due,probabilemnte in silenzio,perche'sai dopo tanti anni..invece loro,magari con bizze,cavolate.o liti cane gatto la ravvivano.
> Ci e'capitato ora che sono grandi,di rimanere soli due tre giorni,la casa sembra vuota.
> Ed io ci ho messo anni ad essere convinto a farne uno,pressing parenti e genitori che non ti dico..
> Certo che non puo'pensarli di avere da una donna in meno pausa,che senza offesa,l'ha data a mezzo paese.


Buongiorno Lothar! 
Guarda anche io penso che i figli siano ciò che completa l'amore tra due persone....ma i figli sono scelte importanti. 
quindi sono d'accordo con massimo quando dice che non si sente di avere figli con nessuna delle due donne......ma mi auguro per lui che riesca un giorno a averne perchè dalle sua parole si legge che ne vuole....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Senti, io li avrei voluti dei figli certamente. Ma ci siamo trovati in una situazione dove si faceva sesso 3 giorni al mese nei giorni "buoni" poi niente. Pensa come un uomo possa in qualche modo eccitarsi in questo modo. Probabilmente se avessi anche io insistito sul sesso fine a se stesso forse sarebbe stata diversa. Ma credimi: ci sono persone che si sposano perchè così fan tutti e il passo dopo d'obbligo sono i figli. *Ora come cosa penso di figli? Non mi interessano*. Sono  ancora relativamente giovane ma ci ho già messo una pietra sopra: con la moglie non possono venire ormai, con l'amante neanche perchè è prossima alla menopausa (e comunque avere figli con lei non mi interesserebbe*). Lo so... molti non capiranno*, ma davvero, se avere un figlio mi ha interessato fino a poco tempo fa ora non è più così. Posso campare tranquillamente senza averne. Tanto di marmocchi ce ne sono lo stesso in giro, senza  dei miei.


Io non leggo tristezza nelle parole di Massimo, ma solo un gran disincanto.
Non riuscirei ad evincere dal suo discorso il desiderio di avere figli che alcuni di voi invece riscontrano. 

Massimo, io capisco benissimo, per quello che può interessarti.


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma è religiosa.
> Nel matrimonio cristiano la sessualità è l'espressione da'amore dei coniugi.
> Dall'unione casta e pura degli sposi, nascono i pargoli.
> Se tu dici che lei non vuole rapporti per non avere figli, per la chiesa: il matrimonio è NULLO.
> Diglielo a suor nientefica!


 A me non è sembrato che lei neghi i rapporti per non avere figli...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno Lothar!
> Guarda anche *io penso che i figli siano ciò che completa l'amore tra due persone*....ma i figli sono scelte importanti.
> quindi sono d'accordo con massimo quando dice che non si sente di avere figli con nessuna delle due donne......ma mi auguro per lui che riesca un giorno a averne perchè dalle sua parole si legge che ne vuole....


Simy, credimi che il tuo è un discorso tipico di chi non ha figli.

Consiglio a tutti coloro che non hanno figli (e che stanno pensando se averne o no) di fare tabula rasa di tutti i luoghi comuni e i discorsi che si sentono fare sui figli.
Lo so che è pressochè impossibile eliminare tutti i retaggi che sono dentro di noi.
Però andrebbe fatto, perchè ogni persona reagirà diversamente di fronte alla nascita di un figlio.
Qualche volta i sentimenti e le emozioni potranno coincidere con quelli che si sentono raccontare,
ma la maggior parte delle volte non è così.

Massimo ha perfettamente ragione: se in questo momento ha messo una pietra sopra alla faccenda, che pietra sia.


----------



## oceansize (5 Settembre 2011)

Vorrei capire il nesso tra "non lascio mia moglie perché è una brava ragazza" e " siamo come fratelli e con me non è felice". 
Io ho la mia idea, ma magari Massimo ci può spiegare come la vede.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Senti, io li avrei voluti dei figli certamente. Ma ci siamo trovati in una situazione dove si faceva sesso 3 giorni al mese nei giorni "buoni" poi niente. Pensa come un uomo possa in qualche modo eccitarsi in questo modo. Probabilmente se avessi anche io insistito sul sesso fine a se stesso forse sarebbe stata diversa. Ma credimi: ci sono persone che si sposano perchè così fan tutti e il passo dopo d'obbligo sono i figli. Ora come cosa penso di figli? Non mi interessano. Sono  ancora relativamente giovane ma ci ho già messo una pietra sopra: con la moglie non possono venire ormai, con l'amante neanche perchè è prossima alla menopausa (e comunque avere figli con lei non mi interesserebbe). Lo so... molti non capiranno, ma davvero, se avere un figlio mi ha interessato fino a poco tempo fa ora non è più così. Posso campare tranquillamente senza averne. Tanto di marmocchi ce ne sono lo stesso in giro, senza  dei miei.



scusa ma hai mai provato a fermarti un attimo a capire cosa vuoi veramente dalla vita ????


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2011)

e meno male che meridio ha il buon senso di non voler mettere dei figli al mondo in questo caos.


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Simy, credimi che il tuo è un discorso tipico di chi non ha figli.
> 
> Consiglio a tutti coloro che non hanno figli (e che stanno pensando se averne o no) di fare tabula rasa di tutti i luoghi comuni e i discorsi che si sentono fare sui figli.
> Lo so che è pressochè impossibile eliminare tutti i retaggi che sono dentro di noi.
> ...


Probabilmente è cosi Chiara...non avendo figli forse sbaglio modo di interpretare le parole di massimo.....


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Simy, credimi che il tuo è un discorso tipico di chi non ha figli.
> 
> Consiglio a tutti coloro che non hanno figli (e che stanno pensando se averne o no) di fare tabula rasa di tutti i luoghi comuni e i discorsi che si sentono fare sui figli.
> Lo so che è pressochè impossibile eliminare tutti i retaggi che sono dentro di noi.
> ...


sono d'accordo sulla conclusione ...ma , se pur ognuno a suo modo , i sentimenti e le emozioni provate alla nascita di un  figlio sono proprio quelle del sentire comune.
poi ci sono le eccezioni, certo


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono d'accordo sulla conclusione ...ma , se pur ognuno a suo modo , *i sentimenti e le emozioni provate alla nascita di un  figlio sono proprio quelle del sentire comune.*
> poi ci sono le eccezioni, certo


Sono d'accordo. I figli, poi, sono una grande opportunità di crescita per chi sa coglierla.
Certo, per vivere in modo gratificante l'esperienza di diventare genitori bisogna sentirsi ben saldi ed essere disposti a viverla pienamente. Chi non ha una personalità ben corazzata rischia di esserne fagocitato o, al contrario, di fuggire per paura di esserne fagocitato.

Sono d'accordo sul fatto che Massimo non aspiri ad essere padre e che, forse, è meglio così.


----------



## Ospite2 (5 Settembre 2011)

*Infatti*



Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. I figli, poi, sono una grande opportunità di crescita per chi sa coglierla.
> Certo, per vivere in modo gratificante l'esperienza di diventare genitori bisogna sentirsi ben saldi ed essere disposti a viverla pienamente. Chi non ha una personalità ben corazzata rischia di esserne fagocitato o, al contrario, di fuggire per paura di esserne fagocitato.
> 
> Sono d'accordo sul fatto che Massimo non aspiri ad essere padre e che, forse, è meglio così.


E' preoccupato di altro. Vuole avere due rapporti che soddisfino parti diverse di sè. Solo l'amante non sembra stabile. Non credo ci possa far niente nessuno.


----------



## Massimo meridio (6 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Hai provato con un orfano Italiano? Ci sono anche questi (e in tanti) senza alcuna speranza di trovare genitori. Capisco bene la situazione per i bambini provenienti dall'estero, che si è sviluppato purtroppo verso la mercanzia di bambini, esattamente il contrario che un bambino ha bisogno. Nessun genitore serio deve pensare a comprarsi un bambino. Meglio rinunciare allora.


Se tu avessi frequentato un corso per adozioni sapresti che cercare un orfanello italiano è quasi impossibile rispetto invece ad uno straniero. Fidati.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Settembre 2011)

allora le cose sono cambiate negli ultimi 10 anni. gli orfanotrofi di mia conoscenza erano sempre pienissimi, soprattutto da ragazzi abbandonati o figli di genitori incapaci ad educarli. e saranno cambiate anche le voci che, mi ricordo, dicevano: se si trovassero genitori per questi bambini, la loro disperazione e solitudine finirebbe finalmente.

ma forse non è perso tutto. potresti prendere bambini in affidamento. questo mi pare aver sentito che sia molto più semplice. non è la stessa cosa per te, ma per il bambino sì.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> allora le cose sono cambiate negli ultimi 10 anni. gli orfanotrofi di mia conoscenza erano sempre pienissimi, soprattutto da ragazzi abbandonati o figli di genitori incapaci ad educarli. e saranno cambiate anche le voci che, mi ricordo, dicevano: se si trovassero genitori per questi bambini, la loro disperazione e solitudine finirebbe finalmente.
> 
> ma forse non è perso tutto. potresti prendere bambini in affidamento. questo mi pare aver sentito che sia molto più semplice. non è la stessa cosa per te, ma per il bambino sì.


ma scusa, questi bambini hanno bisogno di certezze e serenità non credo che questo sia il momento per massimo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa, questi bambini hanno bisogno di certezze e serenità non credo che questo sia il momento per massimo


ok, tu stai dicendo che coppie che vogliono adottare devono dare certezze e serenità. tutte le coppie che conosco, possono dare queste e anche: affetto, comprensione, pazienza, fermezza. l'unica cosa che non possono fare è affrontare la burocrazia, che per mille motivi burocraticamente giuste, ma umanamente impossibili, blocca di fatto l'unione.

ti dico per esperienza personale, che un bambino abbandonato in orfanotrofio soffre estremamente la mancanza di genitori e accetta qualunque situazione purché sia modestamente accettabile. ma è lo stato che non accetta che si crei una famiglia, perché gli interessi sono troppi.

conosco persone che hanno studiato pedagogia per poter entrare negli orfanotrofi per trovarsi così la famiglia che altrimenti non avrebbero potuto avere. e critico questo modo di fare. lo stato può avere tutte le ragioni, ma *non può e non deve negare a questi bambini la famiglia*!


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ok,* tu stai dicendo che coppie che vogliono adottare devono dare certezze e serenità. *tutte le coppie che conosco, possono dare queste e anche: affetto, comprensione, pazienza, fermezza. l'unica cosa che non possono fare è affrontare la burocrazia, che per mille motivi burocraticamente giuste, ma umanamente impossibili, blocca di fatto l'unione.
> 
> ti dico per esperienza personale, che un bambino abbandonato in orfanotrofio soffre estremamente la mancanza di genitori e accetta qualunque situazione purché sia modestamente accettabile. ma è lo stato che non accetta che si crei una famiglia, perché gli interessi sono troppi.
> 
> conosco persone che hanno studiato pedagogia per poter entrare negli orfanotrofi per trovarsi così la famiglia che altrimenti non avrebbero potuto avere. e critico questo modo di fare. lo stato può avere tutte le ragioni, ma *non può e non deve negare a questi bambini la famiglia*!


sì , come presupposto,
poi sai bene che la vita può riservare brutte sorprese .e secondo me non  è umanamente accettabile che un bambino "accetti qualunque situazione"


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì , come presupposto,
> poi sai bene che la vita può riservare brutte sorprese .e secondo me non  è umanamente accettabile che un bambino "accetti qualunque situazione"


Ma se il bambino non ha famiglia, la "qualunque situazione" è già presente e può solo migliorare. O credi che l'istituto sia una soluzione accettabile?

Guarda, sono cresciuto in un quartiere dove era l'orfanotrofio più grande della Germania, qui:

http://maps.google.it/maps?q=waisen...578&sspn=23.219285,47.724609&vpsrc=6&t=h&z=19

Tutti i miei amici erano lì. La cosa che *mi ha colpito più di tutto *era il fatto che loro trovavano la mia situazione *tollerabilissimo*, mentre però stavo di fatto in una situazione che sarebbe stato meglio se non l'avessi mai avuta. Non so se hai presente, ma sono uscito di casa a 16 anni e non sono mai più rientrato.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ma se il bambino non ha famiglia, la "qualunque situazione" è già presente e può solo migliorare. O credi che l'istituto sia una soluzione accettabile?
> 
> Guarda, sono cresciuto in un quartiere dove era l'orfanotrofio più grande della Germania, qui:
> 
> ...


grande rispetto per questo tuo sofferto punto di vista...ma renditi conto che affermare che qualsiasi situazione vada bene in alternativa è pericoloso , soprattutto per chi si trovasse a gestire le sorti di bambini già provati dalla vita.


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Settembre 2011)

Io non credo che tutti siano adatti ad allevare bambini adottati. Sono bambini secondo me "più delicati" più difficili da gestire perchè appunto hanno già subito dei traumi e bisognerebbe evitare loro qualsiasi trauma nuovo. Poi dipende molto dall'età che hanno. E comunque esco dall'argomento bambini visto che la cosa non mi riguarda non avendone.


----------



## Massimo meridio (26 Settembre 2011)

Eila. Ci siete ancora tutti? Da parte mia diciamo che è la "solita sega" (si fa per dire). Cioè non è cambiato nulla. Come detto da qualcuno sul forum ho praticamente 2 mogli (si fa per dire ma è così in pratica). A volte penso di non essere normale perchè ho dei ritmi di vita sempre al massimo e questo comunque non mi pesa fisicamente. Nel senso che nonostante ciò non mi sento mai stanco ed anzi...la vita "impegnata" mi piace. Però so che non potrò continuare per sempre così...per rispetto delle persone. Comunque intanto son qua.


----------



## dottor manhattan (26 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Eila. Ci siete ancora tutti? Da parte mia diciamo che è la "solita sega" (si fa per dire). Cioè non è cambiato nulla. Come detto da qualcuno sul forum ho praticamente 2 mogli (si fa per dire ma è così in pratica). A volte penso di non essere normale perchè ho dei ritmi di vita sempre al massimo e questo comunque non mi pesa fisicamente. Nel senso che nonostante ciò non mi sento mai stanco ed anzi...la vita "impegnata" mi piace. Però so che non potrò continuare per sempre così....per rispetto delle persone. Comunque intanto son qua.


Salve.

Cominciano a manifestarsi delle strane inflessioni in quello che dici.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Eila. Ci siete ancora tutti? Da parte mia diciamo che è la "solita sega" (si fa per dire). Cioè non è cambiato nulla. *Come detto da qualcuno sul forum ho praticamente 2 mogli (si fa per dire ma è così in pratica). *A volte penso di non essere normale perchè ho dei ritmi di vita sempre al massimo e questo comunque non mi pesa fisicamente. Nel senso che nonostante ciò non mi sento mai stanco ed anzi...la vita "impegnata" mi piace. Però so che non potrò continuare per sempre così...per rispetto delle persone. Comunque intanto son qua.


Direi che questa è la tua _cifra_, ciò che contraddistingue la tua personale vicenda, e ti rende unico


----------



## Massimo meridio (26 Settembre 2011)

Chiara dici che sono per questo unico? Sarà, ma mi sembra strano che sono l'unico del forum ad avere una storia dove sembra io sia sposato con 2 donne. Si, lo so...ne abbiamo parlato...ma possibile che veramente nessun altro abbia una situazione analoga?


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Chiara dici che sono per questo unico? Sarà, ma mi sembra strano che sono l'unico del forum ad avere una storia dove sembra io sia sposato con 2 donne. Si, lo so...ne abbiamo parlato...*ma possibile che veramente nessun altro abbia una situazione analoga*?


 mi pare di no ....


----------



## Massimo meridio (27 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> mi pare di no ....


Allora mi sa che ho qualche ingranaggio dislocato nell'encefalo.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Chiara dici che sono per questo unico? Sarà, ma mi sembra strano che sono l'unico del forum ad avere una storia dove sembra io sia sposato con 2 donne. Si, lo so...ne abbiamo parlato...ma possibile che veramente nessun altro abbia una situazione analoga?


Buongiorno Massimo qua'e'gia'molto trovare qualche traditore,figurati bigami.
Secondo me ti sei spinto un po'troppo in la',ad esempio io l'altra la sento giornalmente,ma possono passare anche 10 giorni senza vederci,e non e'assolutamente un problema.
Non mi interessa cosa combini,dove vada,o chi veda,cerco d tenerla il piu'possibile distante.
Tu hai fatto l'esatto contrario,e sinceramente al tuo posto avrei gia'mollato la moglie.....Massimo non avete figli,cosa stai li'a fare???


----------



## oceansize (27 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Massimo qua'e'gia'molto trovare qualche traditore,figurati bigami.
> Secondo me ti sei spinto un po'troppo in la',ad esempio io l'altra la sento giornalmente,ma possono passare anche 10 giorni senza vederci,e non e'assolutamente un problema.
> Non mi interessa cosa combini,dove vada,o chi veda,cerco d tenerla il piu'possibile distante.
> Tu hai fatto l'esatto contrario,e sinceramente al tuo posto avrei gia'mollato la moglie.....Massimo non avete figli,cosa stai li'a fare???


 mi tocca quotarti, soprattutto per l'ultima frase


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Settembre 2011)

*concordo*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Massimo qua'e'gia'molto trovare qualche traditore,figurati bigami.
> Secondo me ti sei spinto un po'troppo in la',ad esempio io l'altra la sento giornalmente,ma possono passare anche 10 giorni senza vederci,e non e'assolutamente un problema.
> Non mi interessa cosa combini,dove vada,o chi veda,cerco d tenerla il piu'possibile distante.
> Tu hai fatto l'esatto contrario,e sinceramente al tuo posto avrei gia'mollato la moglie.....Massimo non avete figli,cosa stai li'a fare???


Pienamente!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Settembre 2011)

*Anonimo poco anonimo ;-)*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pienamente!


Dimenticavo

Ciao blu


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Allora mi sa che ho qualche ingranaggio dislocato nell'encefalo.


devi solo capire quello che vuoi......


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Settembre 2011)

*Considerazioni sbagliate*

Leggendovi prima della chiusura estiva del forum avevo considerato questo nick una persona un po paciocca priva di carattere.
Ma leggendo cio' che pensa non è poi tanto male he he he.
Se solo riuscissi a fare chiarezza,prendi un periodo di pausa con l'una e l'altra donna e guarda un po' cosa ti dice il cuore e non il (...) puo' darsi che incontri la tua donna "perfetta",che dici...



Ciao blu


----------



## Eliade (27 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Eila. Ci siete ancora tutti? Da parte mia diciamo che è la "solita sega" (si fa per dire). Cioè non è cambiato nulla. Come detto da qualcuno sul forum ho praticamente 2 mogli (si fa per dire ma è così in pratica). *A volte penso di non essere normale perchè ho dei ritmi di vita sempre al massimo e questo comunque non mi pesa fisicamente. *Nel senso che nonostante ciò non mi sento mai stanco ed anzi...la vita "impegnata" mi piace. Però so che non potrò continuare per sempre così...per rispetto delle persone. Comunque intanto son qua.


Non è per questo che non sei normale...
Non sei normale a lamentarti della tua situazione e non fare nulla per cambiarla, questo si, per me, è patologico.


----------



## Daniele (28 Settembre 2011)

Oh, un bel infarto ridimensiona molto la vita di una persona!!! gente che spaccava il mondo hanno capito dopo che il loro spaccare il mondo era il miglior modo per essere spaccati dal mondo stesso, quindi fa tesoro di questo, ti usuri come una qualsiasi macchina, anche se non lo senti.


----------

